# The Grumpy Old Fart, Really Arsey, Tell It Like It Is Thread...



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

In total contrast to Get The Answer You Want thread, if you think you have the answers already or don't want really want to know, then just don't ask.
Okeedokee. Any offers??


----------



## Ladyinred (3 November 2010)

I know the answer so I won't bother to ask you the question. The answer is.... nope, not going to tell you the answer either.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

Ladyinred said:



			I know the answer so I won't bother to ask you the question. The answer is.... nope, not going to tell you the answer either.
		
Click to expand...

Good. Now go away


----------



## spotty_pony (3 November 2010)

Does anyone know whether PF'S Agony Aunt thread made H&H's top 5 most popular threads this week?


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 November 2010)

My answer is a question - is a humane, dignified death really the worst possible outcome for an animal? Really?


----------



## Ladyinred (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Good. Now go away 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fairynuff (3 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			My answer is a question - is a humane, dignified death really the worst possible outcome for an animal? Really?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what the 'user' wants to hear but Im buggered if Im going to add my 'tuppence' worth-may well get me banned! bugger.x


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			Does anyone know whether PF'S Agony Aunt thread made H&H's top 5 most popular threads this week?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but I don't have particularly high hopes.  It would be cool though


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			My answer is a question - is a humane, dignified death really the worst possible outcome for an animal? Really?
		
Click to expand...

No. Shunting it from home to home is worse. Especially when the likely end result is that it will be PTS anyway.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

Ladyinred said:








Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

Fairynuff said:



			Depends on what the 'user' wants to hear but Im buggered if Im going to add my 'tuppence' worth-may well get me banned! bugger.x
		
Click to expand...

No no no no no, that's the _other_ thread. On this thread you have to say what you think.


----------



## blitznbobs (3 November 2010)

I'm 13 and really want a jumping pony can I have one please?

Ta


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

blitznbobs said:



			I'm 13 and really want a jumping pony can I have one please?

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Yes if you can afford to buy it and look after it properly.


----------



## rubysmum (3 November 2010)

are some people  so bad at riding that they just shouldnt be allowed to do it - most other sports seem better at weeding out/self selecting out those who have no aptitude at all & most [all] other sports dont tend to involve a partnership with another alive thing - so actually being pants at them is just like re-living 5th form PE - death threats & social anihilation - but you cant actually mess anybody else up
does that make sense?????


----------



## Fairynuff (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			No no no no no, that's the _other_ thread. On this thread you have to say what you think.
		
Click to expand...

well fk me szwitly!!! Hollyhocks, an all that. Im reduced to swearing?


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

rubysmum said:



			are some people  so bad at riding that they just shouldnt be allowed to do it - most other sports seem better at weeding out/self selecting out those who have no aptitude at all & most [all] other sports dont tend to involve a partnership with another alive thing - so actually being pants at them is just like re-living 5th form PE - death threats & social anihilation - but you cant actually mess anybody else up
does that make sense?????

Click to expand...

Not necessarily. With the right horse, anyone can enjoy riding. This does not apply to people who are cruel/abusive to horses. These should be fed to hounds.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

Fairynuff said:



			well fk me szwitly!!! Hollyhocks, an all that. Im reduced to swearing?
		
Click to expand...

Swearing is entirely optional but will lead to banning


----------



## scatty_mare (3 November 2010)

rubysmum said:



			are some people  so bad at riding that they just shouldnt be allowed to do it - most other sports seem better at weeding out/self selecting out those who have no aptitude at all & most [all] other sports dont tend to involve a partnership with another alive thing - so actually being pants at them is just like re-living 5th form PE - death threats & social anihilation - but you cant actually mess anybody else up
does that make sense?????

Click to expand...

I do wonder about that sometimes - but then I think I'm being unfair. I think that anyone well-meaning and willing to learn should be able to enjoy horses and riding. 
But sometimes there are people who are so deluded about their own abilities that it doesn't seem fair on even the most tolerant and placid horse to have to put up with them.


----------



## Zebedee (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			No. Shunting it from home to home is worse. Especially when the likely end result is that it will be PTS anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean sent to slaughter, not PTS?


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

scatty_mare said:



			I do wonder about that sometimes - but then I think I'm being unfair. I think that anyone well-meaning and willing to learn should be able to enjoy horses and riding. 
But sometimes there are people who are so deluded about their own abilities that it doesn't seem fair on even the most tolerant and placid horse to have to put up with them.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I just can't imagine someone THAT awful. I've seen some horses utterly unphased by the most appalling riding. It's a totally different kettle of fish if the sack of potatoes with epilectic hands insists on riding a nervy TB...


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

zebedee said:



			Surely you mean sent to slaughter, not PTS?
		
Click to expand...

Potay-to, potah-to.


----------



## scatty_mare (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Honestly I just can't imagine someone THAT awful. I've seen some horses utterly unphased by the most appalling riding. It's a totally different kettle of fish if the sack of potatoes with epilectic hands insists on riding a nervy TB...
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose I meant when the horse is upset by the bad riding but the rider can't or won't see that it is their riding that is the problem, and instead blames the horse in the most ridiculous way, imagining that the horse is evil and vindictive and enjoys deliberately humiliating them.
Seen it too much. 

of course my horse does enjoy humiliating me


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 November 2010)

Pony murderers!!!!




*coughs*


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

scatty_mare said:



			Well I suppose I meant when the horse is upset by the bad riding but the rider can't or won't see that it is their riding that is the problem, and instead blames the horse in the most ridiculous way, imagining that the horse is evil and vindictive and enjoys deliberately humiliating them.
Seen it too much. 

of course my horse does enjoy humiliating me 

Click to expand...

Well quite; the horse and rider have to be suitably matched. I really REALLY hate it when people blame their horse for their own rubbishness and I'm always pleased when the horse proves what ****ing idiots they are.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Pony murderers!!!!




*coughs*
		
Click to expand...

If the alternative is a child, or even adult, getting seriously hurt... Ok.


----------



## scatty_mare (3 November 2010)

Dear PF

I am interested to know if any of the horses in your signature have ever PMed you to ask to be removed.
I am also interested to know if you painted them. 
my favourite is under your name on the left and the second from the left. Beautiful heads.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

scatty_mare said:



			Dear PF

I am interested to know if any of the horses in your signature have ever PMed you to ask to be removed.
I am also interested to know if you painted them. 
my favourite is under your name on the left and the second from the left. Beautiful heads.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, if they had, I would've removed them so no, they haven't, nor have their owners. Yes, I did paint/draw them. The one in my avatar (left, under my name) is a watercolour of my girl, and the second from the left (and the third and fourth for that matter) belongs to my neighbour  She's a very pretty, very talented girly


----------



## scatty_mare (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			LOL, if they had, I would've removed them so no, they haven't, nor have their owners. Yes, I did paint/draw them. The one in my avatar (left, under my name) is a watercolour of my girl, and the second from the left (and the third and fourth for that matter) belongs to my neighbour  She's a very pretty, very talented girly 

Click to expand...

You are also very talented. Do you do commissions? I will PM you perhaps for fear of advertising.


----------



## Thistle (3 November 2010)

I'm the neighbour, just PM PF the likeness is remarkable and the prices reasonable!

The 2nd from left is an event mare, by Fleetwater Opposition out of a TB mare by Sykes, she a bit of an ugly duckling but has blossomed recently.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (3 November 2010)

could my 9 year old mare 14hh with navicular- hence retirment -be loaned as a companion locally?


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			could my 9 year old mare 14hh with navicular- hence retirment -be loaned as a companion locally?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, in time and with luck, but realistically you should consider finding her grass livery and paying it yourself. Do NOT sell her on; you will have no control over what happens to her once she gets sold.


----------



## scatty_mare (3 November 2010)

Thistle said:



			I'm the neighbour, just PM PF the likeness is remarkable and the prices reasonable!

The 2nd from left is an event mare, by Fleetwater Opposition out of a TB mare by Sykes, she a bit of an ugly duckling but has blossomed recently.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not an ugly duckling! 
That Opposition has some nice looking youngstock!


----------



## kezimac (3 November 2010)

can i please shoot people who hack in no hi viz - really p*****s me off. dont care about them its the horses.


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

scatty_mare said:



			Clearly not an ugly duckling! 
That Opposition has some nice looking youngstock!
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to Thistle (about the Ugly Duckling thing); she's a bit too fond of sloe gin


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

kezimac said:



			can i please shoot people who hack in no hi viz - really p*****s me off. dont care about them its the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Not unless you want to end up in jail or shot dead yourself. You may rant at them as much as you like and also remind them to blinking well THANK drivers who slow down.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Possibly, in time and with luck, but realistically you should consider finding her grass livery and paying it yourself. Do NOT sell her on; you will have no control over what happens to her once she gets sold.
		
Click to expand...

dont worry, she is not going to be sold. i will never let anyone take advantage of her good nature. thanks for the answer


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			dont worry, she is not going to be sold. i will never let anyone take advantage of her good nature. thanks for the answer 

Click to expand...

Fantastic news. I'm very pleased to hear it


----------



## kezimac (3 November 2010)

grrrr. indeed. does amaze me though how some complete t*ts ride on roads. after ranting at someone i nearly splatted (no hi viz) and i wasnt going more than 25 thankfully. I got a mouthful back off the silly c*w saying how its the countryside you should expect horses!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2010)

kezimac said:



			grrrr. indeed. does amaze me though how some complete t*ts ride on roads. after ranting at someone i nearly splatted (no hi viz) and i wasnt going more than 25 thankfully. I got a mouthful back off the silly c*w saying how its the countryside you should expect horses!!!
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'm all in favour of chucking rotten tomatoes at them.


----------



## kezimac (3 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Personally I'm all in favour of chucking rotten tomatoes at them.
		
Click to expand...

that might work - they might show up a bit more and relieve my frustration in process - make me feel better!!


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

If you make posts that are completely idiotic, and someone dares to tell you that you are being completely idiotic, please do not run screaming to "authorities" making wild unfounded accusations of bullying. Learn from it. If you cannot communicate on a mature level with more mature people, please retire to a place (Ether, or RL, I care not) where you can communicate on a level with likeminded children your own age.


----------



## YorksG (4 November 2010)

Oh how I agree with groom42, I do get thoroughly sick of hearing people saying they are being bullied, because adults tell them the truth about their childish ideas. I also get rather fed up of teenage children 'speaking' to adults in rude and insulting terms, because the adult has had the temerity to suggest that teenagers do not have all the knowledge in the world!


----------



## Natch (4 November 2010)

Can somebody please tell **************** their communication skills are second to none (i.e. if somebody with none and they entered a contest, they would come second) and that it really, _really_ isn't good to keep their paying customers waiting, driving an hour each way to an appointment, only to tell them they can't be seen today.

grump.


----------



## Tormenta (4 November 2010)

Will folk piss off with their Osters and not tell me that horses who live out 24/7 unrugged need grrrrroooming every day.

Thank you.

Extremely Grumpy old middle aged fart.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Groom42 said:



			If you make posts that are completely idiotic, and someone dares to tell you that you are being completely idiotic, please do not run screaming to "authorities" making wild unfounded accusations of bullying. Learn from it. If you cannot communicate on a mature level with more mature people, please retire to a place (Ether, or RL, I care not) where you can communicate on a level with likeminded children your own age.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

yorksG said:



			Oh how I agree with groom42, I do get thoroughly sick of hearing people saying they are being bullied, because adults tell them the truth about their childish ideas. I also get rather fed up of teenage children 'speaking' to adults in rude and insulting terms, because the adult has had the temerity to suggest that teenagers do not have all the knowledge in the world!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agree with this as well. Being rude to your elders does not make you an adult and is not 'cute' or 'feisty'. It does not make adults want to help nor does it make them sympathetic to your problems. Being able to answer calmly and objectively to something you don't particularly want to hear, on the other hand, IS a sign of maturity.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Naturally said:



			Can somebody please tell **************** their communication skills are second to none (i.e. if somebody with none and they entered a contest, they would come second) and that it really, _really_ isn't good to keep their paying customers waiting, driving an hour each way to an appointment, only to tell them they can't be seen today.

grump.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to customer service?


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Tormenta said:



			Will folk piss off with their Osters and not tell me that horses who live out 24/7 unrugged need grrrrroooming every day.

Thank you.

Extremely Grumpy old middle aged fart.
		
Click to expand...

How do they think horses in the New Forest, on the Welsh hills, Highlands, Shetlands or on the moors cope???


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

You mean that they don't get their feet picked out everyday either? 

Nah, get away with you! Next you'll be telling me that sheep don't get a wash and blow dry every day either. Plain rubbish. Of course they do otherwise how would they stay white and fluffy? After all that's what they have shepherds for.


----------



## tallyho! (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			How do they think horses in the New Forest, on the Welsh hills, Highlands, Shetlands or on the moors cope???
		
Click to expand...

Duh... the pixies and fairies. Since they have been made redundant from fairytales inc (entertaining small children - most have asbos aged 3). They have set up thier own company plaiting wild horses manes and keeping sheep clean. It's working very well and they deserve an innovation award.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

Dear PF,
Do you think a law could be passed preventing horses being treated as large versions of My Little Pony toys? 
The owners may not have any dignity but I'm sure the horses do.
Thanks
GrumpyOldGitThatUsedToHaveToHackInTieAndJacket


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			You mean that they don't get their feet picked out everyday either? 

Click to expand...

If they don't have their feet picked out and oiled every day they will rot like soggy potatoes and drop off. Oh, hang on... no... that was the _other_ thread... 



jemima_too said:



			Nah, get away with you! Next you'll be telling me that sheep don't get a wash and blow dry every day either. Plain rubbish. Of course they do otherwise how would they stay white and fluffy? After all that's what they have shepherds for.
		
Click to expand...

Well exactly, what is it shepherds would do otherwise? In fact, Old English Sheepdogs have been trained to brush and blow dry, which is how they get their own locks so silky and flowing... Oh, b*ll*cks, _that's_ the other thread as well *sigh*


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Duh... the pixies and fairies. Since they have been made redundant from fairytales inc (entertaining small children - most have asbos aged 3). They have set up thier own company plaiting wild horses manes and keeping sheep clean. It's working very well and they deserve an innovation award.
		
Click to expand...

_psssst, think you might want the *other *thread _


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

I keep getting told to be nice..

But i wont


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Dear PF,
Do you think a law could be passed preventing horses being treated as large versions of My Little Pony toys? 
The owners may not have any dignity but I'm sure the horses do.
Thanks
GrumpyOldGitThatUsedToHaveToHackInTieAndJacket
		
Click to expand...

If people want a My Little Pony, then why don't they just _get_ one??


----------



## Natch (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Whatever happened to customer service? 

Click to expand...

It dissappeared into the ether of IAlreadyHaveYourMoneySoYouAreNoLongerMyProirity


----------



## tallyho! (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



_psssst, think you might want the *other *thread _

Click to expand...

Doh!! Couldn't help myself.......


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			I keep getting told to be nice..

But i wont


Click to expand...

But you _are_ nice. At least in the ways that matter. I think some people have the wrong idea of what being 'nice' entails. If 'nice' means platitudes and insincerity then what bl**dy use is it??


----------



## Nailed (4 November 2010)

My answer is.. Its fat.. simple.. too fat.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Naturally said:



			It dissappeared into the ether of IAlreadyHaveYourMoneySoYouAreNoLongerMyProirity 

Click to expand...

Ah, well, see, I've always thought that once someone gets my money I AM the priority. Clearly I'm bonkers.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Doh!! Couldn't help myself.......
		
Click to expand...

I know it's hard... truly I do...


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Nailed said:



			My answer is.. Its fat.. simple.. too fat.
		
Click to expand...

But what is the question?


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Clearly I'm bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

Since we are speaking plainly, has this ever been in doubt?


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			If people want a My Little Pony, then why don't they just _get_ one??
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! They could also get a barbie doll to ride it or some miniture PNH gear so they dont have to pretend to ride it.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			But what is the question? 

Click to expand...

That will require a far bigger computor.  I believe the mice are working on it.


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Clearly I'm bonkers.
		
Click to expand...




JunoXV said:



			Since we are speaking plainly, has this ever been in doubt?
		
Click to expand...

Not in this neck of the woods!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Since we are speaking plainly, has this ever been in doubt?
		
Click to expand...

Well, there was a time when it was thought I might be _barmy_


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

JunoXV said:



			That will require a far bigger computor.  I believe the mice are working on it.
		
Click to expand...

Would you like to join me on the bonkers shelf??


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			Not in this neck of the woods!
		
Click to expand...

Psht! I'm an _artist_, 'bonkers' is in the job description!!


----------



## Maesfen (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Not necessarily. With the right horse, anyone can enjoy riding. This does not apply to people who are cruel/abusive to horses. These should be fed to hounds.
		
Click to expand...

Oi, don't make hounds sick as well!  Shoot the beggars and stuff 'em on the bonfire instead; at least they can roast your spuds.


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

oops, pardon me, I forgot. My mother married into a family of artists, you are very right, they are all shades from bonkers to completely raving.

Except of course for my stepfather who managed to combine being a rather iffy artist with being an extremely accomplished piss-artist.


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

omg, do I ever need this thread!!!

Am in a super grump from this am at the yard and am bursting to tell it like it is in a 'head spinning ranty I am a totaly grummpy old woman' way

Right:
You have a native sturdy pony, it is 15 deg and you are riding in an fleece exercise sheet. Of course you don't bloody need it, what planet are you on!
I am not cruel to my mare - her legs will not (and have not) turn into bloody stumps because I am an awful owner who has removed the protective ring of steel from her hooves and I ride her on the road.
She also doesn't need a heavyweight rug (she has a thick winter coat and it is warm weather) or buckets of hard feet - she is a good doer happy hacker. It is not cruel to 'deprive' her of these things!
If the hay has touched the ground in your horses stable it is not necessary to throw it out several times a day - where do you think horses eat grass from?!!
If you come up in the morning and your horse is wet with sweat and cooking under its many rugs - it is not telling you it needs to be warmer!!!  Putting on an extra rug will not fix this!
When you are greeted with a 'hello', 'good morning' or a smile - it is plain good manners to return the greeting. Snearing as you turn away because you are so utterly fabulous and many leagues of class above me does nothing to convince me that you are correct in that assumption. I just think you are a rude mannerless oik.

Phew, that has helped loads, fab thread!!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Oi, don't make hounds sick as well!  Shoot the beggars and stuff 'em on the bonfire instead; at least they can roast your spuds.
		
Click to expand...

That's just _weird_


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

Getting Bolloxed is an Art now?

GREAT!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			oops, pardon me, I forgot. My mother married into a family of artists, you are very right, they are all shades from bonkers to completely raving.

Except of course for my stepfather who managed to combine being a rather iffy artist with being an extremely accomplished piss-artist.
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually quite boring by the usual standards....


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			omg, do i ever need this thread!!!

Am in a super grump from this am at the yard and am bursting to tell it like it is in a 'head spinning ranty i am a totaly grummpy old woman' way

right:
You have a native sturdy pony, it is 15 deg and you are riding in an fleece exercise sheet. Of course you don't bloody need it, what planet are you on!
I am not cruel to my mare - her legs will not (and have not) turn into bloody stumps because i am an awful owner who has removed the protective ring of steel from her hooves and i ride her on the road.
She also doesn't need a heavyweight rug (she has a thick winter coat and it is warm weather) or buckets of hard feet - she is a good doer happy hacker. It is not cruel to 'deprive' her of these things!
If the hay has touched the ground in your horses stable it is not necessary to throw it out several times a day - where do you think horses eat grass from?!!
If you come up in the morning and your horse is wet with sweat and cooking under its many rugs - it is not telling you it needs to be warmer!!!  Putting on an extra rug will not fix this!
When you are greeted with a 'hello', 'good morning' or a smile - it is plain good manners to return the greeting. Snearing as you turn away because you are so utterly fabulous and many leagues of class above me does nothing to convince me that you are correct in that assumption. I just think you are a rude mannerless oik.

Phew, that has helped loads, fab thread!!
		
Click to expand...

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

edited:


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

No! what went wrong with the smileys? :


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			omg, do I ever need this thread!!!

Am in a super grump from this am at the yard and am bursting to tell it like it is in a 'head spinning ranty I am a totaly grummpy old woman' way

Right:
You have a native sturdy pony, it is 15 deg and you are riding in an fleece exercise sheet. Of course you don't bloody need it, what planet are you on!
I am not cruel to my mare - her legs will not (and have not) turn into bloody stumps because I am an awful owner who has removed the protective ring of steel from her hooves and I ride her on the road.
She also doesn't need a heavyweight rug (she has a thick winter coat and it is warm weather) or buckets of hard feet - she is a good doer happy hacker. It is not cruel to 'deprive' her of these things!
If the hay has touched the ground in your horses stable it is not necessary to throw it out several times a day - where do you think horses eat grass from?!!
If you come up in the morning and your horse is wet with sweat and cooking under its many rugs - it is not telling you it needs to be warmer!!!  Putting on an extra rug will not fix this!
When you are greeted with a 'hello', 'good morning' or a smile - it is plain good manners to return the greeting. Snearing as you turn away because you are so utterly fabulous and many leagues of class above me does nothing to convince me that you are correct in that assumption. I just think you are a rude mannerless oik.

Phew, that has helped loads, fab thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Cathartic, isn't it?


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

It really is. I might just be able to continue the day as a normal person now without biting anyones head off! Think it will need to avoid some of the more fluffy threads though just incase (stock answers - god knows what size saddle, get a vet, stop letting it take the piss). Some things just drive me up the wall!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Getting Bolloxed is an Art now?

GREAT!


Click to expand...

Anyone can do it


----------



## Flicker (4 November 2010)

Please can I have a go...
You have a cracking, handy cob.  Well, it would be if it weren't twice the size it ought to be and if you hadn't let it find out yonks ago that it is stronger (and probably more intelligent) than you.  Your horse was MADE for hunting and riding club fun.  It is sound as a pound, has brilliant movement, is totally fearless and will jump anything.  Well, on the rare occasions that you let it out of walk, it will jump anything.
Your cob is also bomb proof.  That is BOMB.  PROOF.  The odd sideways step out of the way of a piece of blowing plastic bag on the lane is not it 'going mental'.  You step out of the way of blowing plastic bags on the lane because you don't want them wrapped around your foot.  The cob is exercising the same logic.  This does not count as a 'spook' either.
If you are intending for a 'hack' to be your cob's primary source of exercise for the day, I would suggest that you try to make it a bit longer than 20 minutes.  That might help it to get a bit fitter, and also probably add some variety to its life.  There are some lovely hacks around the vicinity, not all of them require road work.  You should try them sometime.
If I was your cob and my morning routine consisted of walking and trotting round the school for half an hour, doing the same thing day in and day out, I'd probably also be a little disinterested.  Perhaps if you gave the horse a bit more stimulation, it might reward you with a bit more spring in its step.
If the cob leaves half a net of haylege, it is because it is not hungry.  It is not because it needs more.
I am guessing though, that you probably don't want the cob to be any fitter, slimmer or more interested in life, because it suits you to have it lazy, fat and bored.  I suspect you are basically scared of horses and would probably rather not be riding.
May I suggest that you find an unrideable rescue that is looking for a good home and wants a bit of pampering?  Your stable management is second to none - your horse has the best of everything.  There are so many deserving horses out there that would love to spend the rest of their days in the pampered luxury you could provide them.  And there are lots of very talented riders out there who would just love to get their hands on your cracking little cob.

And breathe...

God, that is really cathartic, isn't it??


----------



## Halfstep (4 November 2010)

Over the years I have come to the conclusion that there are, statistically, four things that answer 99% of "questions" on this forum. 

1). Call the vet. Not the back lady, crystal healer, horse communicator, your "knowledgeable" yard owner, or the Buddha. That person with the degree in veterinary medicine and the skills and tools to diagnose what the hell is wrong with your animal. 

2). Get some lessons with a decent trainer. Not someone who will massage your ego while blaming all the problems on your horse, or someone who will not allow you to touch the reins for three years, but someone who knows their business, knows how to communicate it, and will help you to enjoy riding your horse. 

3). If you have to ask why not, you probably shouldn't buy it. 

4). With feet like that it is no wonder its lame/iffy/refusing/grumpy/bolting/biting/bucking/rearing.....


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

Can we also revert to a time without euphemisms, where everyone knew EXACTLY what was meant, as there was no need to sex up/prettify/cover up in case some poor person felt discriminated/insecure, or just not damn good enough?
For example (bear with me!).........
Visually Impaired - Blind
Disabled Eligible - Registered Disabled
STI - VD (NOTHING can be a DISEASE now, have you noticed?)
Public Health Hygienist - Dustman
Alcohol Dependant - Alcoholic
Student (U16) - Schoolchild
Young Person - Child
Did not succeed - Failed


And I KNOW this isn't horsy...............I DON'T BLOODY CARE!!!!!

So many more..................
And as for schools............

School - is for Children, up to 16/18
College - is for Students, either those who's school didn't want them in sixth form (maybe they weren't good enough?), or those who want to do vocational, not academic subjects.
College of Higher Education - is for those who are studying a bit more than A Levels, but, again, not up to degree level.
Polytechnic - to study a Degree, but again, not quite good enough for University
University - something special, places gained after years of study, hard work and application in subjects more mentally taxing than Macrame or similar. Reserved for the highest calibre of Students, so when they finally gained their degree, prospective employers could be confident of getting one of the best/elite (sorry to use such a contentious, offensive word as "elite")
Papa Frita - you are right - this is extremely cathartic!


----------



## domane (4 November 2010)

I'm moaning because there are LOADS of things that wind me up and I can't blinkin' think of any at the moment... grrrrrr!


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

Sorry - I forgot "Put to Sleep".
Domestic pets get "Put to Sleep"................Horses, and other large animals get "Put Down".


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

And can we have a block on inane threads such as...

"Am I too...Fat, Tall, Thin, Wide, Short, Stupid,..for my Horse"

That's All

For Now


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

If we are blocking threads, can we also loose the 'I'm leaving' (well, go on then) ones, and the 'my meanie yo tells me my horse is too fat' (it is too fat, get a grip).


----------



## Hippona (4 November 2010)

Right.

Yes...I know 2 of my horses are unrugged....thats because I choose not to rug them. 
They are hairy natives that don't get worked much. If I rugged them, they would be the size of a transit van in 5 days. If I clipped them I would have to rug them. I may also have to feed them

Yes, they look scruffy. No, they don't mind and neither do I because come spring when I brush all the hair out they will be out winning rosettes again.

No, they don't mind getting rained on. They also don't mind that its dark by the time I bring them in. They don't mind going out at 6.30am either. They don't mind not being shod because they have lovely strong hooves that my farrier is happy with and they are not footy because I don't feed cereals.

None of this is cruel. If you don't like it, stop riding past my yard and seeing it. Bugger off back to your yard with your fully clipped horse than gets ridden on saturdays only, spend half your day changing 4 layers of rugs about and feeding build-up mix and haylage to keep condition on.

And....breathe.....


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 November 2010)

If your horse is rolling around in agony or cannot put any weight on it's damned feet, stop asking people on the bleddy internet, call a vet you complete numpty.

While I am at it:

Get a saddler out, you cannot expect people on the internet to tell you what saddle will fit your horse.  Ditto this for bits.

Stop riding your 2yo you complete moron!  You WILL break him, literally.

If you feel the need to wear a body protector during a walk/trot test in an arena, on a horse who is dead from the neck up, then perhaps dressage/riding is not for you.

Tying your horse's head down with martingales/draw reins is NOT riding him to an outline!  Get some bleddy lessons and stop abusing your horse!

Feeding your horse a handful of chaff and a scoop of pasture mix will NOT help him put weight on stupid!




and................................................breathe

ETA:  Oh and btw, I am NOT lucky with my horses, it was hard work and lots of blood sweat and tears that got them that way so bog off!


----------



## The_snoopster (4 November 2010)

Clears throat -

My coloured cob does not give a toss its not related to the famous appleby mare and is not considered to be good enough to be called a "proper" gypsy cob. 

And obviously my Newforest pony was totally taking the piss out of me when it took me 2 months to say he was handled after coming off the forest as a colt,  he had only 6 months on the forest yet a poster said she had handled, tacked up and rode hers in 1 week after having 5 years running feral. Where did it all go wrong for me ?

There that feels better.


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

You know what really gets me about Russian dressage riders? They can spend about £30000 on a valuable talented horse, and do no work on it, do no training, don't try to improve it's skills. Then on your way to competitions boot it up to the eyeballs, all the safety equipment. 

... However, on the way home, you just throw it in the wagon and drive off as fast as possible if you aren't in the ribbons


----------



## Rosehip (4 November 2010)

Can I join in? I need some catharthis too!!

The fat, sorry, freaking obese, pony that I am paid to ride ONCE a week will NOT get any thinner/fitter/more balanced if YOU dont ride the damn thing too!
I cannot teach the table-whale to canter in a balanced outline without motorbiking and dodging corners if you dont do the following:
1)STOP FEEDING HAYLAGE
2)Ride more often, and CANTER
3)Stop pandering to her - she DOESNT need to stop everry 2 mins for a 'rest' - thats YOU!
Im sick and tired of being paid to ride a lovely but lazy,fat and unbalanced pony once a week, only to feel like Im banging my head repeatedly against a brick wall because I spend the entire session trying to get the horse back to the point we left it at last week! 
Jesus, please, Im not a miracle worker, I ride her strongly between hand and leg to keep her slightly more balanced, if you cant do that then Im sorry, this is pointless!!!

I dont think I have made any sense...have I?? PF - can I come on the barmy shelf? I promise not to rock and clap too loud!


----------



## Halfstep (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			You know what really gets me about Russian dressage riders? They can spend about £30000 on a valuable talented horse, and do no work on it, do no training, don't try to improve it's skills. Then on your way to competitions boot it up to the eyeballs, all the safety equipment. 

... However, on the way home, you just throw it in the wagon and drive off as fast as possible if you aren't in the ribbons  

Click to expand...

Not just Russian dressage riders, have seen that a few times here too.....

PS. Meow-Kiss, I feel the need for a gratuitous picture of Horsk, just to cheer me up on a gray English day!  x


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

BS corses are not generally built OVER height, they are built UP TO height.
If the BS 80cm open or BN looks huge to you compared to the 3ft unaff you normally jump then I suggest you measure the height/width of the unaff course.
Little tip.  Oxers should be as wide or wider than they are high.  A 3ft fence with an 18" gap between front and back rails is not really a spread. 

Oh and if you are good loooking, slim, blonde with legs up to your armpits and a great looking ass then you may cut me up at the practice fence as often as you like.  If you aint, dont get upset when I point out your error.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			Then on your way to competitions boot it up to the eyeballs, all the safety equipment. 

... However, on the way home, you just throw it in the wagon and drive off as fast as possible if you aren't in the ribbons  

Click to expand...

And your point is?
Comp is over, next one probably a week away.  Most cuts/grazes will heal in a week.


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

I knew there was someting else;
Left to left, red wing on the RIGHT.  That's better - some proper idiots out last weekend.


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

Halfstep said:



			Not just Russian dressage riders, have seen that a few times here too.....

PS. Meow-Kiss, I feel the need for a gratuitous picture of Horsk, just to cheer me up on a gray English day!  x
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself over to the photo gallery 



JunoXV said:



			And your point is?
Comp is over, next one probably a week away.  Most cuts/grazes will heal in a week. 

Click to expand...

However if you drive so recklessly you have an accident, and break poor horsies leg
a) it won't heal in a week
b) dressage judges occasionally frown upon three legged horses


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			b) dressage judges occasionally frown upon three legged horses 

Click to expand...

However it is a permanent cure for the comment "4time canter"


----------



## Halfstep (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			However it is a permanent cure for the comment "4time canter"

Click to expand...

Classic!!!


----------



## c2b (4 November 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh the thread I have been waiting for

1) don't tell me your horse has tanked off and you can't stop it while I can clearly see you kicking the bloody thing on. 
2)  No I don't want my horse brought in because it is raining. Ditto putting a rug on my super hairy fat native. 
3) No I am not cruel for putting a muzzle on my fat native when it's needed. Thankyou so much for pointing out that your fat horse with laminitis is loved and mine clearly isn't. 
4) No my previously mentioned fat native doesn't need hard feed. It wears a muzzle to cut down on how much it is eating I don't need to replace that with hard feed. 
5) Not rugging my fat very hairy native will not cause it to die of kidney failure.
6) My fat native will not die of malnutrition because it doesn't have a bucket load of hard feed.
7) No her legs won't drop off because I don't hose down her very hairy legs to get the mud off. Amazingly with pig oil and stabling it dries and drops off overnight. Since employing this regime she has not had a single bout of mud fever unlike yours.
8) Riding on the road without shoes never caused her hooves to drop off. 
9) Thankyou but I will continue to employ my lovely farrier to trim her hooves rather than pay 4 times the price for the person you use who just hacks off bits of hoof leaving your horse lame. Trust me it is not normal for your horse to be lame after having it's hooves trimmed.
10) If you are going to lie to me about something please remember to be consistant. It's very annoying when you change your story every time you tell it. 
11) Yes I have locked my feed bin. It may only be a bit of chaff but I pay for it. If I wanted to pay for your feed I would give you the money so you could choose what you wanted to feed it.  

Better stop now or I might be here all day...........


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Sorry - I forgot "Put to Sleep".
Domestic pets get "Put to Sleep"................Horses, and other large animals get "Put Down".
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that. But then I am 'forin'  Will not make the same gaffe again


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			And obviously my Newforest pony was totally taking the piss out of me when it took me 2 months to say he was handled after coming off the forest as a colt,  he had only 6 months on the forest yet a poster said she had handled, tacked up and rode hers in 1 week after having 5 years running feral. Where did it all go wrong for me ?

There that feels better.

Click to expand...

It took me longer than that to persuade the Little Cigar the headcollar wasn't a foal-eating python AND he was 24 hours old and weighed less than me at the time!!!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (4 November 2010)

Flicker said:



			Please can I have a go...
You have a cracking, handy cob.  Well, it would be if it weren't twice the size it ought to be and if you hadn't let it find out yonks ago that it is stronger (and probably more intelligent) than you.  Your horse was MADE for hunting and riding club fun.  It is sound as a pound, has brilliant movement, is totally fearless and will jump anything.  Well, on the rare occasions that you let it out of walk, it will jump anything.
Your cob is also bomb proof.  That is BOMB.  PROOF.  The odd sideways step out of the way of a piece of blowing plastic bag on the lane is not it 'going mental'.  You step out of the way of blowing plastic bags on the lane because you don't want them wrapped around your foot.  The cob is exercising the same logic.  This does not count as a 'spook' either.
If you are intending for a 'hack' to be your cob's primary source of exercise for the day, I would suggest that you try to make it a bit longer than 20 minutes.  That might help it to get a bit fitter, and also probably add some variety to its life.  There are some lovely hacks around the vicinity, not all of them require road work.  You should try them sometime.
If I was your cob and my morning routine consisted of walking and trotting round the school for half an hour, doing the same thing day in and day out, I'd probably also be a little disinterested.  Perhaps if you gave the horse a bit more stimulation, it might reward you with a bit more spring in its step.
If the cob leaves half a net of haylege, it is because it is not hungry.  It is not because it needs more.
I am guessing though, that you probably don't want the cob to be any fitter, slimmer or more interested in life, because it suits you to have it lazy, fat and bored.  I suspect you are basically scared of horses and would probably rather not be riding.
May I suggest that you find an unrideable rescue that is looking for a good home and wants a bit of pampering?  Your stable management is second to none - your horse has the best of everything.  There are so many deserving horses out there that would love to spend the rest of their days in the pampered luxury you could provide them.  And there are lots of very talented riders out there who would just love to get their hands on your cracking little cob.

And breathe...

God, that is really cathartic, isn't it??
		
Click to expand...

 Do you know the same person as I do?


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Rosehip said:



			I dont think I have made any sense...have I?? PF - can I come on the barmy shelf? I promise not to rock and clap too loud!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have, and yes you can


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			However if you drive so recklessly you have an accident, and break poor horsies leg
a) it won't heal in a week
b) dressage judges occasionally frown upon three legged horses 

Click to expand...

Not an issue as could get a new horse quicker than the lorry would be repaired   and I'm not gay so dont do dressage


----------



## spaniel (4 November 2010)

Thank goodness for this thread.....I was beginning to think I was abnormal.


----------



## appylass (4 November 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Sorry - I forgot "Put to Sleep".
Domestic pets get "Put to Sleep"................Horses, and other large animals get "Put Down".
		
Click to expand...




PapaFrita said:



			I didn't know that. But then I am 'forin'  Will not make the same gaffe again 

Click to expand...

I didn't know that either and I aint 'forin'


----------



## Rosehip (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Yes you have, and yes you can 

Click to expand...

 Thanks! I'll bring a hot water bottle and some hot choccy and marshmallows! x


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

spaniel said:



			Thank goodness for this thread.....I was beginning to think I was abnormal.

Click to expand...

Maybe we are...


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Rosehip said:



 Thanks! I'll bring a hot water bottle and some hot choccy and marshmallows! x
		
Click to expand...

For that you get life membership


----------



## martlin (4 November 2010)

I just wanted to say:
I HAVE TOLD YOU A MILLION TIMES, NO, MY HORSES ARE NOT SKINNY, THEY ARE 2.5-3 CONDITION SCORE, UNLIKE YOUR'S, WHO IS 75!

Thanks, that's better


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

Rosehip said:



 Thanks! I'll bring a hot water bottle and some hot choccy and marshmallows! x
		
Click to expand...

Creep.......


----------



## glitterbug (4 November 2010)

Can I have a moan too, 
please don't enroll on an equine college course if you are likely to make the following comments:
'I don't want to be taught how to pull a mane cos its cruel'
'I will sue the college if anything happens to me during this session she's not a qualified instructor' (said during a teaching practise session)
'I don't like horses I'm scared of them I'm only here cos my mum made me'
also having a hysterical tantrum when asked to trot being led and then crying for 20 minutes having got off and thrown hat on floor when 6 other students are patiently waiting to learn something doesn't endear you to your instructor. 

many more I can't remember now 
no wonder I gave up


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Creep....... 

Click to expand...

Aww, NP, don't be jealous; I've saved you your own spot up here


----------



## TinselRider (4 November 2010)

I think I need to ask permission for the rant I am wanting to post!

so PLEASE PF can special permission for a super angry-keyboard smashy- steam coming out of earholes rant please


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Aww, NP, don't be jealous; I've saved you your own spot up here 

Click to expand...


Creep!


----------



## spaniel (4 November 2010)

* If you want to arrest the growth of winter coat its no good slinging three heavyweights on it FFS.....leave the bloody lights on all night.

*  Its winter....there WILL be mud.

*  No,  magnets do not do magical things to a horses bloodstream,  cannot mend ligaments,  relax muscles or make Santa come any bloody faster.

*  No matter how complicated or expensive you make your horses feeding regime....he is STILL designed to eat grass and has survived many years by doing this.

*  If he is footsore for months because you have taken off his shoes....put the fecking things back on again.

*  Rain does NOT make horses dissolve.

*  Pink and fluff will not turn your one eyed donkey into Milton at your local show.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

boogles said:



			I think I need to ask permission for the rant I am wanting to post!

so PLEASE PF can special permission for a super angry-keyboard smashy- steam coming out of earholes rant please 

Click to expand...

Yes, do go ahead. I look forward to it. I used to remember when I was known for my rants on HHO. I'm a much happier person now though


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			Creep!
		
Click to expand...

And you can have your spot on the Huggly Horsemanship shelf...


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Aww, NP, don't be jealous; I've saved you your own spot up here 

Click to expand...


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

boogles said:



			I think I need to ask permission for the rant I am wanting to post!

so PLEASE PF can special permission for a super angry-keyboard smashy- steam coming out of earholes rant please 

Click to expand...

*dons PF mask and wig (freely available on Hugglie Horsemanship website*

*assumes PF voice*

Of course you can my child, permission is granted for a super angry-keyboard smashy- steam coming out of earholes rant.

*removes wig and runs out of thread before PF returns*


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

'ere! How did all those posts get in front of this. They weren't there when I typed it*insert furious smiley*

I'll bet that's just gone and lost me my place*wails*


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

spaniel said:



			*  Pink and fluff will not turn your one eyed donkey into Milton at your local show.
		
Click to expand...

*cough cough cough cough* *blush*


----------



## spaniel (4 November 2010)

*gulp* 

... but PF -   your shows arent local....I mean,  they couldnt be much further away could they??


*phew - think I may have got away with that one......*


----------



## TinselRider (4 November 2010)

O.k yo have been warned! 
*deep breath*

- No my horses are NOT underweight they are a good - fat if anything!

- Yes I only give my horses one haynet a night and I have done for the last 4 years... still standing upright arent they? they won't kark it just because they have run out of hay halfway through the night!

-Yes I ride with long ish reins just incase you didn't know YOU CAN TURN A HORSE AND BALANCE IT USING YOUR SEAT AND LEGS YOU JACKASS!!!!

- You'll teach my horses what for aye? how about I teach you to run the london marathon in 3 mins flat!.........start running!!!

-No I will NOT go round repeatedly sawing my horse in the gob to "get its head down" an outline comes from impulsion behind, softening of the back and RELAXING through the neck, poll and jaw not yanking its ******ing head in

- Hmm moaning because I am not good enough or to slow.....why the HELL ASK ME TO HELP YOU EVERY G*D DAMN DAY

- No I won't ride my horses 7 days a week if I do not want to I don't particularly fancy having mega fit horses going into winter!

- Doesn't look fashionable to be seen in high vis?? I never knew you could fit a life support machine into your (probably fake) Gucci handbag!

- 

*and breathe*

I have restrained myself for now....don't know how much longer for though


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

spaniel said:



			*  No,  magnets do not do magical things to a horses bloodstream,  cannot mend ligaments,  relax muscles or make Santa come any bloody faster.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly dont wish to offend or even seem to be disagreeing with you. However i must te..........oh b******s, forgot its grumpy in yer face response thread.

personally think yer talking tosh.  My old vet was the most cynical bugger I've ever met yet when I asked him if magnats have any benefits he replied "No scentific reason why they should but I've seen too many positive changes during their use to discount them".

If its good enough for a miserable old sod like him then its good enough for me. (with nobs on)


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

boogles said:



			- Doesn't look fashionable to be seen in high vis?? I never knew you could fit a life support machine into your (probably fake) Gucci handbag!
		
Click to expand...


am with you on that one, death is sooooo last year.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			am with you on that one, death is sooooo last year.
		
Click to expand...

What utter rubbish.  Death is very much 'In' and has been since life began.  Some fashions stand the test of time.


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

chuckle!!


----------



## Spudlet (4 November 2010)

To all the prats hacking around me in dark clothes - PUT YOUR DAMN HI-VIZ ON! Do I look like I harbour a secret ambition to spend my time picking bits of you and your horse out of my car upholstery??!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

spaniel said:



			*gulp* 

... but PF -   your shows arent local....I mean,  they couldnt be much further away could they??


*phew - think I may have got away with that one......*
		
Click to expand...

Good save


----------



## Flame_ (4 November 2010)

I don't need much encouragement to have a bit of a moan....

If you have been paying your trainer for ten years and are still riding around on the same twenty metre circle and have yet to progress to going to a prelim unaffiliated dressage, you are wasting your money, you could retain that standard all on your ownsome.

It is not normal to be scared of your horse. Being able to hack out alone, go to a show, go on a farm ride, ride in the wind, etc, etc, are not wild expectations and if you have owned your horse more than a year and are still limited by fear of just getting on with these things, FFS change horses.

Slaughtering healthy horses is no more evil than slaughtering healthy cows.

Carriage driving *is not* an easy appropriate alternative career for horses too mad to ride.

That's enough for now.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			chuckle!!
		
Click to expand...

You laughin at me?


----------



## Enfys (4 November 2010)

spaniel said:



			* If you want to arrest the growth of winter coat its no good slinging three heavyweights on it FFS.....leave the bloody lights on all night.

*  Its winter....there WILL be mud.

*  No,  magnets do not do magical things to a horses bloodstream,  cannot mend ligaments,  relax muscles or make Santa come any bloody faster.

*  No matter how complicated or expensive you make your horses feeding regime....he is STILL designed to eat grass and has survived many years by doing this.

*  If he is footsore for months because you have taken off his shoes....put the fecking things back on again.

*  Rain does NOT make horses dissolve.

*  Pink and fluff will not turn your one eyed donkey into Milton at your local show.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, nice one Spaniel


----------



## eahotson (4 November 2010)

Mine is Edward Gal and Toto and the ripping apart of same by greedy and totally unprincipled people.I don't CARE if other horses are sold.I don't CARE if they find him another rider.Its about the partnership STUPID.In the good old days it was JOHN WHITAKER and Milton, not John one year, Harvey Smith another and someone else the third.I liked show jumping then.I loathe all horse sports now and will not be suporting any partly because I know too much about what goes on behind the scenes and partly because I don't want to contribute, even indirectly, so much as a half penny to people like P.Shokomole (sp?) or the Visslas.So there!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

boogles said:



			O.k yo have been warned! 
*deep breath*

- No my horses are NOT underweight they are a good - fat if anything!

- Yes I only give my horses one haynet a night and I have done for the last 4 years... still standing upright arent they? they won't kark it just because they have run out of hay halfway through the night!

-Yes I ride with long ish reins just incase you didn't know YOU CAN TURN A HORSE AND BALANCE IT USING YOUR SEAT AND LEGS YOU JACKASS!!!!

- You'll teach my horses what for aye? how about I teach you to run the london marathon in 3 mins flat!.........start running!!!

-No I will NOT go round repeatedly sawing my horse in the gob to "get its head down" an outline comes from impulsion behind, softening of the back and RELAXING through the neck, poll and jaw not yanking its ******ing head in

- Hmm moaning because I am not good enough or to slow.....why the HELL ASK ME TO HELP YOU EVERY G*D DAMN DAY

- No I won't ride my horses 7 days a week if I do not want to I don't particularly fancy having mega fit horses going into winter!

- Doesn't look fashionable to be seen in high vis?? I never knew you could fit a life support machine into your (probably fake) Gucci handbag!

- 

*and breathe*

I have restrained myself for now....don't know how much longer for though
		
Click to expand...

Exemplary rant. Well done


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

JunoXV said:



			You laughin at me? 

Click to expand...

Ahem, no of course not. Tis a grumpy thread and I am grumpy!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

eahotson said:



			Mine is Edward Gal and Toto and the ripping apart of same by greedy and totally unprincipled people.I don't CARE if other horses are sold.I don't CARE if they find him another rider.Its about the partnership STUPID.In the good old days it was JOHN WHITAKER and Milton, not John one year, Harvey Smith another and someone else the third.I liked show jumping then.I loathe all horse sports now and will not be suporting any partly because I know too much about what goes on behind the scenes and partly because I don't want to contribute, even indirectly, so much as a half penny to people like P.Shokomole (sp?) or the Visslas.So there!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, can you tell me then, because I'm clueless. Well, I know about stuff in Argentina, but that doesn't really count, does it? (PM if necessary  )


----------



## Bluecat45J (4 November 2010)

This is like therapy!!

If you send your horse to someone for backing and schooling and then they take it to competitions, and you have had bugger all to do with its training apart from putting it an a trailer and transporting it to said trainer/rider!! DONT pat yourself on the back and say how bl**dy well you have done with your little mare and how much hard work it was!! when you in fact have done naff all!!

and relax...........


----------



## catkin (4 November 2010)

no, it is not cruel that my horses come into stables overnight - it means they have grass in their paddocks most of the year and don't get too fat.

yes, that is a double bridle my horse is wearing - no she is not difficult to stop, no I do not think it is cruel - we both are schooled enough to know how to use it and she likes it

yes, my native pony with no shoes on can do everything yours can - and the reason she can is that we feed and exercise her in the way that suits HER!


Good here innit


----------



## Lanky Loll (4 November 2010)

Love this can I join in?
YES it's a standardbred - looks a bit like a small TB doesn't it?
YES it's legs do move differently - that's because they have an additional gait.
YES they do pace naturally as foals at foot with their mum.
NO we haven't tied their legs together to force them to do it.
YES they can canter / gallop / trot as well.
NO they're not schooled as riders so when you get on they may not understand leg aids or may not turn as well as your expecting, or canter a 20metre circle HOWEVER like any other horse they can and will learn given time and patience - just treat them like a baby to start with - you wouldn't expect that of them would you?!?
NO we're not all of the travelling community, we don't race on roads and we don't drive youngsters stop trying to tarr us all with the same brush!
phew that feels a bit better.


----------



## Foxy53 (4 November 2010)

Why do I feel sorry for the Parrelli-ite horses in the menage when I come back from a hairy gallop over the stuble..........


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 November 2010)

And another thing!

Just because you bought a horse already trained in High School, does not make you an advanced rider, especially when you have not even completed a novice test.  This fact is patently clear when you look at the collection of plaster casts adorning various parts of your anatomy.


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 November 2010)

Bluecat45J said:



			This is like therapy!!

If you send your horse to someone for backing and schooling and then they take it to competitions, and you have had bugger all to do with its training apart from putting it an a trailer and transporting it to said trainer/rider!! DONT pat yourself on the back and say how bl**dy well you have done with your little mare and how much hard work it was!! when you in fact have done naff all!!

and relax...........
		
Click to expand...



Ooh that annoys me too  *claps*


----------



## Zebedee (4 November 2010)

eahotson said:



			Mine is Edward Gal and Toto and the ripping apart of same by greedy and totally unprincipled people.I don't CARE if other horses are sold.I don't CARE if they find him another rider.Its about the partnership STUPID.In the good old days it was JOHN WHITAKER and Milton, not John one year, Harvey Smith another and someone else the third.I liked show jumping then.I loathe all horse sports now and will not be suporting any partly because I know too much about what goes on behind the scenes and partly because I don't want to contribute, even indirectly, so much as a half penny to people like P.Shokomole (sp?) or the Visslas.So there!!!!
		
Click to expand...



I have to admit to wondering though would the outcry over the sale of Totilias been quite as vociferous if he'd have been coming to the UK for someone like Carl or Laura to ride................


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

zebedee said:



			I have to admit to wondering though would the outcry over the sale of Totilias been quite as vociferous if he'd have been coming to the UK for someone like Carl or Laura to ride................
		
Click to expand...

Please stop trying to confuse people with the facts.


----------



## martlin (4 November 2010)

zebedee said:



			I have to admit to wondering though would the outcry over the sale of Totilias been quite as vociferous if he'd have been coming to the UK for someone like Carl or Laura to ride................
		
Click to expand...

Course not  There wasn't an outcry when CH took over Liebling, was there? Nothing of this partnership bollox applies to Anna Ross-Davies


----------



## Hippona (4 November 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			And another thing!

Just because you bought a horse already trained in High School, does not make you an advanced rider, especially when you have not even completed a novice test.  This fact is patently clear when you look at the collection of plaster casts adorning various parts of your anatomy. 

Click to expand...


Indeed.....also, if you see an ex-eventer with BE points advertised at a stupidly low price then its for a reason. When your daughter can't ride it, and you can't handle it....perhaps stop stuffing it full of cereals/haylage and leaving it in its stable for 23 hours a day.....


----------



## spottybotty (4 November 2010)

NO NO NO just because you have your NVQ1 and 2 and a Diploma in Horse management does not mean you are qualified to teach! I know you did 3mths work experience with Tim Stockdale but obviously you did not learn much as you can only get your horse in an outline (I use that term loosley) With a magennis bit and draw reins!You are qualified to shovel **** end of.


----------



## scatty_mare (4 November 2010)

Just because your horse is well behaved and sound on sedalin and bute does not mean he should be taken hunting twice a week. 
And no I would not like to 'teach' him to hack out on his own on a busy A road for you. I can see that you have lost your confidence on him since this bucking and napping started but perhaps he wouldn't object to being ridden so much if he wasn't in pain!
Stop drugging the animal, strapping him down with gadgets and paying people to ride him through it and call the ***** vet for ***** sake!

ETA I enjoyed that!


----------



## peanut (4 November 2010)

The right horse isn't going to get a sack of potatoes to PSG when they've never managed to get any horse on the bit in ten years of trying.


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 November 2010)

martha said:



			The right horse isn't going to get a sack of potatoes to PSG when they've never managed to get any horse on the bit in ten years of trying.
		
Click to expand...

Bummmer


----------



## camilla4 (4 November 2010)

martha said:



			The right horse isn't going to get a sack of potatoes to PSG when they've never managed to get any horse on the bit in ten years of trying.
		
Click to expand...

Bumping this one 'cos it's worth repeating!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 November 2010)

Ooh so many on here I agree with , in particular -

Please don't post asking for advice when its clear to anyone reading your posts that your horse/dog/elephant needs a vet now!

Don't moan to everyone you see that our horses aren't being looked after properly/starved because we choose to bring them in during the day or muzzle them to reduce their grass intake.

And the classic - no it is not true that just because your grossly overweight pony has reached 8 years old and not had laminitis that it will never get laminitis.


----------



## Cheiro1 (4 November 2010)

Can I join in too?

-Yes I am going to ride my 15hh welsh cob even though I weigh more than 8 stone
-Yes I am going to take her on fun rides and jump her
-No I am not cruel, she is not going to sink, and I am not "breaking her back"
-No the fact she is excited doesn't mean she is asking me to get off
-No I don't agree that your 16.2hh fit healthy IDX can only take 10 stone.

And NO I am not cruel for muzzling a native who gets fat otherwise and not stuffing her full of concentrates...she was designed to live on grass...and she does a perfectly good job of it!

Ah, that feels better!


----------



## Serephin (4 November 2010)

Me too please....

- No, just because I have a steady sensible cob, your fat novice mate can't have riding lessons on him.
 - Because he is a sensible cob doesn't mean he is brain dead, and yes, he does have it in him to go fast (when he wants to) and jump like a stag
- Yes he is hairy, and yes, he is not wearing a rug even though it is raining
- He is unshod, and yes, he is coping well thank you very much, even when he is ridden on the ROAD!

it does feel good, doesn't it


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Flame_ said:



			Carriage driving *is not* an easy appropriate alternative career for horses too mad to ride.
		
Click to expand...

How about if you use an anchor??


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Foxy53 said:



			Why do I feel sorry for the Parrelli-ite horses in the menage when I come back from a hairy gallop over the stuble..........

Click to expand...

But they _enjoy_ it and it's so _natural_...
Oh, I forgot again. That's the _other_ thread...


----------



## Hippona (4 November 2010)

Serephin said:



			Me too please....

- No, just because I have a steady sensible cob, your fat novice mate can't have riding lessons on him.

 -
		
Click to expand...

PMSL..... I like you


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

spottybotty said:



			NO NO NO just because you have your NVQ1 and 2 and a Diploma in Horse management does not mean you are qualified to teach! I know you did 3mths work experience with Tim Stockdale but obviously you did not learn much as you can only get your horse in an outline (I use that term loosley) With a magennis bit and draw reins!You are qualified to shovel **** end of.
		
Click to expand...

I had to google magennis bit...


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Serephin said:



			- No, just because I have a steady sensible cob, your fat novice mate can't have riding lessons on him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how about; Yes my horse LOOKS completely sane and easy to ride... but that's because YOU'RE not on him/her.


----------



## ThePony (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Oh, how about; Yes my horse LOOKS completely sane and easy to ride... but that's because YOU'RE not on him/her.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, we have one of those too! My gorgeous pony acts a total legend and seems nicely mannered when hacked in company. Actually she is a really highly strung mad as a hatter girl when hacking and it is only because I am such an amazing rider that I can make it appear as if I do nothing and my mare is so good. 
Um... ok then.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			Ah, we have one of those too! My gorgeous pony acts a total legend and seems nicely mannered when hacked in company. Actually she is a really highly strung mad as a hatter girl when hacking and it is only because I am such an amazing rider that I can make it appear as if I do nothing and my mare is so good. 
Um... ok then.
		
Click to expand...

No no, I mean it; both PF and A are quirky and if you are, at the very least, unable to sit quietly, Antifaz in particular will have a wobbly and start to behave like a total prat.


----------



## Fire_Fly (4 November 2010)

Ok, I have a few little rant-aroonies.

Just because I've never owned my own horse it does not make my advice any less vaild, nor does it mean you're better than me.

Trying to break in your flightly sh8t scared arab without any form of bombproofing, while he's on compitition mix and thirds 3 times a day, with nothing but 10 minutes of long lining down the lane is not going to work, but then I know nothing. 

Reassuring a horse with your voice is not "pandering to him". Tugging on his mouth and slapping him when he is scared doesn't help.

Being able to feel a horses ribs does not always mean they are skinny and need to be given stupid amount of food.

To some of the teenagers on the yard, using all those gagets on your horse doesn't make you look cool, it makes you look like you haven't got a clue, take them all off and get someone in to help you if they actually truely need them (which they don't).

I may be back


----------



## Fire_Fly (4 November 2010)

Oh,

To the kids who think it makes you look mega cool and like a proper horsewoman (because it is a true reflection of how amazing a rider you actually are(!)), riding without a helmet is not cool and the people are not impressed by this. I will challenge you on this whether you like it or not, because I do not believe that at the age of 13 you should be playing with your own life.


----------



## Rosehip (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			For that you get life membership 

Click to expand...






 Wooop!! Life membership!! Woop!!!
I freely admit to being a creep!!!! 






One more little thing - STOP feeding the FAT b*****d!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinselRider (4 November 2010)

Woop my rant was exemplary and I was only half way through 

I shall now add some more

- Yes I have my horse on rubber mats and a little bed....I do not ***** out money unfortunatley otherwise  you would all be lining up to give me colonic!

- No I'm not up my own arse I just don't want to talk / gossip/ listen to your bull!

-Yes I am spoilt.....get the fk over it!

- Yes that is my lovely tack in my box NO you CANNOT use it!


----------



## spaniel (4 November 2010)

Its 16 degrees out there....I really dont think he needs a stable rug on at night.  I note the two which yours are wearing - obviously these unclipped native ponies are much harder to manage than I have been led to believe.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Rosehip said:



			One more little thing - STOP feeding the FAT b*****d!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I've got one. If it's thin, give it MORE FOOD; supplements won't make it put on weight.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

boogles said:



			- Yes that is my lovely tack in my box NO you CANNOT use it!
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I have pink tendon boots... no one wants to borrow those


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

And my last for tonight;

You only started riding 6 months ago, I instruct you and don't let you go more than trot; this says a lot about your level of expertise! 
So don't you dare lecture me about how I feed Horsk, in winter he gets
- A large scoop of pasture mix twice a day
- Ad lib hay
- 2 hours of good grass
It may not seem like a lot to you, it doesn't have fancy supplements or balancers like some of the other horses, but does he look poor?! No. Does he struggle to work or compete because of lack of energy!? No. Is he a bag of bones!? No. No, no, no, no! 
Start lecturing me when you learn anything about horses!


----------



## TinselRider (4 November 2010)

"Which is why I have pink tendon boots... no one wants to borrow those  " 
__________________


You need to move to some of the yards I have been on........You would be mugged upon arrival!


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Which is why I have pink tendon boots... no one wants to borrow those 

Click to expand...


The sick thing is I would 
Don't you think my big macho stallion would look handsome


----------



## micramadam (4 November 2010)

Me me me! I want to say it like it is.  
I want someone to invent a disease that will kill off the scum of this earth and only leave the decent people. (See thread about mutilated pony). What a huge relief that would be to mother earth! Millions of people dead in one go, but what a stink!! Disease will have to include a way of consuming the dead body so it's not left to rot.
And no I'm not a sicko just totally pissed off with the human race. Sick of reading about death disaster and destruction all caused by us.

Sorry rant over


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			The sick thing is I would 
Don't you think my big macho stallion would look handsome 

Click to expand...

Yes, he'd look absolutley gorgeous


----------



## blitznbobs (4 November 2010)

Just because I feed my Sec A my picky DWBs left overs (haylage) doesn't make me cruel to the A... It just makes me frugal and sensible - All right? No he isn't suffering from malnourishment, if anything he's a fat begger who could do with losing a few pounds... which incidently is why he gets 5 square inches of paddock and I won't turn him out to be 'free' in the big field... OK?


----------



## Jenna500 (4 November 2010)

It's MANEGE not menage!

... and breathe .... 

Thank you


----------



## jodie3 (4 November 2010)

No-one expects people who post on here to have a degree in english language but PLEASE, especially if you are writing a long, rambling post that involves multiple characters -

1) Read it through yourself before you hit the send button.  If it doesn't make sense to you and you know the story how are we expected to understand it?

2) Please use punctuation. Capital letters at the beginning of sentences also helps.

3) Please don't use text speak and abbreviations.

4) Spellcheckers are a great invention and most computers have them.










Wow, that does feel better!!


----------



## blitznbobs (4 November 2010)

Oh and not horsey but

Spelling, grammar and punctuation DOES matter...

(even if I'm not very good at it...)

Bx


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

jodie3 said:



			No-one expects people who post on here to have a degree in english language but PLEASE, especially if you are writing a long, rambling post that involves multiple characters -

1) Read it through yourself before you hit the send button.  If it doesn't make sense to you and you know the story how are we expected to understand it?

2) Please use punctuation. Capital letters at the beginning of sentences also helps.

3) Please don't use text speak and abbreviations.

4) Spellcheckers are a great invention and most computers have them.





Wow, that does feel better!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I've just pressed the "like,like,like" button! - Well, I would if we had one


----------



## WoopsiiD (4 November 2010)

The life of a child should never come after that of the pony!!!
If its dangerous, its dangerous.
Get over it. Accept it and step up and do the right thing.
So it didn't kill your child this week, don't sell it on to the next person for them to be the one burying their child or sitting by a bed in an High Dependancy Unit just because you didn't have the balls to end the viscious circle!

I've been dying to get that off my chest.
I'm sick to the back teeth of people bleeting on.
Accept that some horses are just born bad. It happens. No amount of NH carrot sticking, xraying, teeth checking, back cracking will ever change its personality.


----------



## micramadam (4 November 2010)

jodie3 said:



			No-one expects people who post on here to have a degree in english language but PLEASE, especially if you are writing a long, rambling post that involves multiple characters -

1) Read it through yourself before you hit the send button.  If it doesn't make sense to you and you know the story how are we expected to understand it?

2) Please use punctuation. Capital letters at the beginning of sentences also helps.

3) Please don't use text speak and abbreviations.

4) Spellcheckers are a great invention and most computers have them.












Wow, that does feel better!!
		
Click to expand...



I have wanted to say that for so long!


----------



## Munchkin (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Oh, how about; Yes my horse LOOKS completely sane and easy to ride... but that's because YOU'RE not on him/her.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this one  my youngster needs a very balanced rider who is one step ahead of him - head screwed on but very sharp.  An acquaintance is currently trying to sell him as a first pony to most of her friends' kids (he is not for sale) because he's "so quiet" unlike her "crazy mare" (overweight cob that spins occasionally (approx once a year), in slo-mo, sending said acquaintance out the front door).

Yes, I've had people turn up at the yard asking about him!

Now for my personal rant(s).  

1. No, your horse doesn't "work in an outline," you have just irritated its mouth to a point where it's more comfortable to tuck its head in to appease you.  Do you actually know what an 'outline' is? Do you understand why a horse is supposed to work in that shape, or do you think it's just something we decided looked nice and stuck with it?  No, you shouldn't buy gadgets because your horse "doesn't understand how to work correctly."  It's not the horse. You need to understand how to ride correctly. Buy a bike.

2. Correct, I do not presently have the WB and ISH jumping horses I once did; I have  instead taken on an ex travellers' pony to back and work with and am preparing him to sell to a junior, eventually. This does not mean that I have forgotten how to ride and need to be patronised by you because you are on a 17hh that cost you your life savings.  Your riding ability has not altered as a result of your mount, and neither has mine. I simply happen to think that competition horses are best suited to competition homes rather than exhibitionists, and I fully intend to look for another when I have the time to compete again.

I'm sure there's more, but that'll do me for now


----------



## blitznbobs (4 November 2010)

Oh God I'm a grumpy old woman but this is my last one for today (As I feel I am getting addicted)

Look unless your horse is working thru' it's back from it's back end with plenty of impulsion it doesn't matter if your hands are up in the air, down round your knees or doing the funky chicken in between your horse is never going to work in an outline ALL RIGHT????


----------



## Echo Bravo (4 November 2010)

Why do people no longer seem to enjoy just riding their horses. It seems a constant battle owner versus Horse posts. I've been there, done that and if had a problem stood back and had a good think about what I was asking horse. I've enjoyed all the horses I've owned over 40 years, good and bad and only once have I sold a pony on, many years ago when I was very young, and always regreted it, seems he had liver cancer and I'd been told it was the way I handled him. The rest have been with me for life and when the time has come, they've been put down at home. To me that is what the love of the horse is all about.


----------



## *hic* (4 November 2010)

This has been brewing:

It's MY pony - if I don't want it shod (and it has never been shod in it's life) then it won't be shod.

Yes of course you can trot it on the road - it's been a driving pony, it's feet aren't going to drop off now.

That's not a major wound, that's a piece of dried carrot.

Ok so you panicked over the dried carrot. When you noticed the egg-sized lump in her armpit why on earth didn't you ask BEFORE you took her out for two hours?

No I'm not clipping it for your convenience, ride it so as not to bring it back sweaty.

No I'm not rugging it for your convenience, it is a native, it has a thick fluffy coat.

No I'm not bringing it in for your convenience, it doesn't need it and as you pay me nothing towards it's keep why should I increase the cost of keeping it and the amount of work I have to do just because you think it would be nice. (Cost/work argument also holds for clipping, rugging and shoeing issues).

Your daughter cried when I had poo picked the school before she used it. Apparently she LOVES poo picking and wanted to do it. Why then have you failed to poo pick the school on any other occasions, including after the pony has pooed in it during a lesson, you happily park the pony in one of my stables and don't pick up the poo it's done in there and although she has her own little paddock you don't poo pick that either.

What business of yours is it what is in MY tack room? I have provided you with all you need, including a new fitted saddle, you wanted to keep it at home so you felt more like  you had your own pony so what the heck were you doing in MY tack room (and why was my brand new saddle upside down on the floor afterwards, scratched on the cantle).

£10 is not sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my 7.5 tonner, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Nor is £10 sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my LandRover and trailer, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Yep, fine, ring me up and tell me that you aren't coming to ride because it's raining. You want to have this pony on loan and do DIY livery because it's cheaper - boy have you got a lot to learn! And how can DIY livery be cheaper - you pay me precisely NOTHING.

You bring your child to ride my pony, at my house. I can stomach that, I accept that both parents may wish to be present, possibly even older brother (although please keep him out of my stables, tack room, muck heap, lorry, tractor, cars etc) but why on earth do you expect me to welcome the child's aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents etc en masse? Especially when they wander round my place as though it's a petting zoo and block my driveway with their cars. 

Great, the pony won a rosette - no it wasn't your child being a brilliant rider, it was the prettiest mare and the pony didn't even NEED a rider. Oh and that second place your daughter brilliantly rode to? Hmm, Thelwell look-a-like and she was second out of two. I'm glad you enjoyed the day and the pony was good but purlease, Facebook updates on what a brilliant rider your child is, I nearly spat!

Titbits - no the pony is not naughty when it bites your child and I am not responsible. YOU are responsible. You have been asked time after time not to feed titbits as we've noticed her behaviour getting worse. You have gone your own sweet way and continued. The last time we fell out about this I told you that if it really made you feel good then put the titbit on the floor in front of the pony and teach her to wait and pick it up on command. But no, the pony knows that every time the child's hand is near it's mouth there is a titbit. Why are you surprised when she goes for a titbit that isn't there and gets your daughter's thumb. Actually what was your daughter doing waving her hands round near the pony's face anyway. Oh and tell the brat to stop crying. 

"Please don't feed any of the horses titbits" - well you don't feed Flynn anymore because he learnt very fast that you had treats and bit you. But you still feed the others and Flynn gets upset and that causes tension and fights. You tell me you don't feed titbits but my chestnut welsh perks up as soon as he sees your husband and lunges when he sees his hands go to his pocket. It's nice that your husband loves the Welshy but I've had asked, told, begged you not to feed him and you just can't seem to obey or understand.

If the child has been riding for 3 years and still can't manage to steer perhaps riding is not the sport for her.

If the child has been riding for years and still can't be arsed to carry her own lightweight saddle fifty yards perhaps she's a spoilt brat.

If the child has a paddy when asked to "trot a number 8" after she has been riding for three years she needs a good slap.

If the child is told to sit quietly and insists on kicking the pony with the leg the instructor can't see then she damned well should have been bucked off.

If I see your child abusing my pony through the bit again that will be it. Petulant little brat.

I do not expect to go catch the pony, clean it up, load it and drive it to pony club for your daughter. I do not expect you to do all the work either. Your daughter is supposed to want the pony, she could at least help you get it ready, if not do it herself. It makes me so cross when I see her watching you do the work - although not as cross as when you expected me to do it all!

What is so difficult to understand about "Do not tie the pony to the gate". I have explained about the risk to the pony, I have explained that it churns the gateway up. I'm not sure if I'm more annoyed that you ignore me or that you think I'm so stupid that I can't tell from the footprints and ring of white fluff that you have done it. You have never had to deal with the aftermath of a pony that has put it's foot through a metal gate and broken it's leg I have. I turned up on the scene just after my friend's pony had done it and found her and her son in hysterics, the pony was remarkably calm for a pony with only three feet but I'd really rather that didn't happen to my pony. I haven't gone into detail in front of your child about that one yet but since you made us lie to her about where the pigs had gone I think that maybe if you persist in putting the pony in danger it may have to be done.

Oh God - I could keep on and on like this. It doesn't seem to be helping much, it's actually winding me up more and more!


----------



## Saucisson (4 November 2010)

It's a horse, not a human being.

They're brains aren't much bigger than a spud and most of that's devoted to where they put their feet.

Lovely as they are, THEY DON'T BLIMMIN CARE ALRIGHT!!!!


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

Oh, Jemima - I REALLY feel for you! THAT has been brewing a long time


----------



## Zebedee (4 November 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Oh, Jemima - I REALLY feel for you! THAT has been brewing a long time 

Click to expand...

You must have the patience of a saint to have kept that under wraps for so long ! I wouldn't have done thats for sure.

On the other hand it did make me laugh


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			This has been brewing:

It's MY pony - if I don't want it shod (and it has never been shod in it's life) then it won't be shod.

Yes of course you can trot it on the road - it's been a driving pony, it's feet aren't going to drop off now.

That's not a major wound, that's a piece of dried carrot.

Ok so you panicked over the dried carrot. When you noticed the egg-sized lump in her armpit why on earth didn't you ask BEFORE you took her out for two hours?

No I'm not clipping it for your convenience, ride it so as not to bring it back sweaty.

No I'm not rugging it for your convenience, it is a native, it has a thick fluffy coat.

No I'm not bringing it in for your convenience, it doesn't need it and as you pay me nothing towards it's keep why should I increase the cost of keeping it and the amount of work I have to do just because you think it would be nice. (Cost/work argument also holds for clipping, rugging and shoeing issues).

Your daughter cried when I had poo picked the school before she used it. Apparently she LOVES poo picking and wanted to do it. Why then have you failed to poo pick the school on any other occasions, including after the pony has pooed in it during a lesson, you happily park the pony in one of my stables and don't pick up the poo it's done in there and although she has her own little paddock you don't poo pick that either.

What business of yours is it what is in MY tack room? I have provided you with all you need, including a new fitted saddle, you wanted to keep it at home so you felt more like  you had your own pony so what the heck were you doing in MY tack room (and why was my brand new saddle upside down on the floor afterwards, scratched on the cantle).

£10 is not sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my 7.5 tonner, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Nor is £10 sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my LandRover and trailer, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Yep, fine, ring me up and tell me that you aren't coming to ride because it's raining. You want to have this pony on loan and do DIY livery because it's cheaper - boy have you got a lot to learn! And how can DIY livery be cheaper - you pay me precisely NOTHING.

You bring your child to ride my pony, at my house. I can stomach that, I accept that both parents may wish to be present, possibly even older brother (although please keep him out of my stables, tack room, muck heap, lorry, tractor, cars etc) but why on earth do you expect me to welcome the child's aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents etc en masse? Especially when they wander round my place as though it's a petting zoo and block my driveway with their cars. 

Great, the pony won a rosette - no it wasn't your child being a brilliant rider, it was the prettiest mare and the pony didn't even NEED a rider. Oh and that second place your daughter brilliantly rode to? Hmm, Thelwell look-a-like and she was second out of two. I'm glad you enjoyed the day and the pony was good but purlease, Facebook updates on what a brilliant rider your child is, I nearly spat!

Titbits - no the pony is not naughty when it bites your child and I am not responsible. YOU are responsible. You have been asked time after time not to feed titbits as we've noticed her behaviour getting worse. You have gone your own sweet way and continued. The last time we fell out about this I told you that if it really made you feel good then put the titbit on the floor in front of the pony and teach her to wait and pick it up on command. But no, the pony knows that every time the child's hand is near it's mouth there is a titbit. Why are you surprised when she goes for a titbit that isn't there and gets your daughter's thumb. Actually what was your daughter doing waving her hands round near the pony's face anyway. Oh and tell the brat to stop crying. 

"Please don't feed any of the horses titbits" - well you don't feed Flynn anymore because he learnt very fast that you had treats and bit you. But you still feed the others and Flynn gets upset and that causes tension and fights. You tell me you don't feed titbits but my chestnut welsh perks up as soon as he sees your husband and lunges when he sees his hands go to his pocket. It's nice that your husband loves the Welshy but I've had asked, told, begged you not to feed him and you just can't seem to obey or understand.

If the child has been riding for 3 years and still can't manage to steer perhaps riding is not the sport for her.

If the child has been riding for years and still can't be arsed to carry her own lightweight saddle fifty yards perhaps she's a spoilt brat.

If the child has a paddy when asked to "trot a number 8" after she has been riding for three years she needs a good slap.

If the child is told to sit quietly and insists on kicking the pony with the leg the instructor can't see then she damned well should have been bucked off.

If I see your child abusing my pony through the bit again that will be it. Petulant little brat.

I do not expect to go catch the pony, clean it up, load it and drive it to pony club for your daughter. I do not expect you to do all the work either. Your daughter is supposed to want the pony, she could at least help you get it ready, if not do it herself. It makes me so cross when I see her watching you do the work - although not as cross as when you expected me to do it all!

What is so difficult to understand about "Do not tie the pony to the gate". I have explained about the risk to the pony, I have explained that it churns the gateway up. I'm not sure if I'm more annoyed that you ignore me or that you think I'm so stupid that I can't tell from the footprints and ring of white fluff that you have done it. You have never had to deal with the aftermath of a pony that has put it's foot through a metal gate and broken it's leg I have. I turned up on the scene just after my friend's pony had done it and found her and her son in hysterics, the pony was remarkably calm for a pony with only three feet but I'd really rather that didn't happen to my pony. I haven't gone into detail in front of your child about that one yet but since you made us lie to her about where the pigs had gone I think that maybe if you persist in putting the pony in danger it may have to be done.

Oh God - I could keep on and on like this. It doesn't seem to be helping much, it's actually winding me up more and more!
		
Click to expand...

Oh. My. God. Poor you!!!


----------



## Chico Mio (4 November 2010)

Saucisson said:



			It's a horse, not a human being.

They're brains aren't much bigger than a spud and most of that's devoted to where they put their feet.

Lovely as they are, THEY DON'T BLIMMIN CARE ALRIGHT!!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!  Indeed....and the part that is not thinking about their feet is thinking about when The Bucket will come....


----------



## Spudlet (4 November 2010)

YES, cobs DO GET LAMINITIS! STOP FEEDING IT! It is obese, lives out with grass and hay, you ride it once a week -  IT DOES NOT NEED HARD FEED AS WELL

God, I feel better for that


----------



## Saucisson (4 November 2010)

Chico Mio said:



			LOL!!  Indeed....and the part that is not thinking about their feet is thinking about when The Bucket will come....
		
Click to expand...

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

See, I'm a horse communicator! 

(apologies to all for my their/they're error - unforgiveable!)


----------



## spotty_pony (4 November 2010)

Saucisson said:



			Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

See, I'm a horse communicator! 

(apologies to all for my their/they're error - unforgiveable!)
		
Click to expand...

Whoever said Natural Horsemanship and Parelli were technical stuff should have spoken to you first!


----------



## brighteyes (4 November 2010)

My turn!

If you are 'fresh out of a riding school' and/or under sixteen, will you bloody-well listen to good advice given by those ancient old buggers who might be a tad cranky, but are trying to pass on sound knowledge which has been gained through bitter experience, listening carefully to, watching and following the old-timers whose methods and reasoning still hold good in many cases.

*takes deep breath*

Your pony is FAT and you are killing it.

No, you are too heavy for that pony/TB - GET OFF IT.

There is NO EXCUSE for neglecting your horses - their feet, teeth or sanity.

Use spellcheck and punctuation and proper English if you are coming on here.

Use the search facility before asking any questions about which trailer to buy, if wood pellets are really any good as bedding or whether to avoid E&L Insurance Company.

Oh, and NO, it is NOT a good idea to breed off your old/young/lame mare because she is not doing anything useful.  Not this year, not next year, NOT EVER.

OK?


----------



## micramadam (4 November 2010)

You asked what I think of your horse.
I thing its ugly, it's confirmation is all wrong, its a nag and can't imagine why anyone would want to own it, god forbid try to breed from it.


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

micramadam said:



			You asked what I think of your horse.
I thing its ugly, it's confirmation is all wrong, its a nag and can't imagine why anyone would want to own it, god forbid try to breed from it.
		
Click to expand...

Here's another one; people should learn the difference in conf*o*rmation and conf*i*rmation!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

micramadam said:



			You asked what I think of your horse.
I thing its ugly, it's confirmation is all wrong, its a nag and can't imagine why anyone would want to own it, god forbid try to breed from it.
		
Click to expand...

ConfOrmation. But I agree with the sentiment


----------



## spotty_pony (4 November 2010)

Regarding a post titled 'Why is he doing this?' I really felt like typing back: 'I don't know, why don't you ask him?'


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			Here's another one; people should learn the difference in conf*o*rmation and conf*i*rmation! 

Click to expand...

You beat me to it. HOWEVER, that is not NEARLY as bad as saying "I should of got my 'air bleached by a qualified 'airdresser, innit"
Should HAVE, would HAVE, could HAVE. HAVE HAVE HAVE HAVE HAVE. Modal verb + HAVE + past participle. Trust me on this. PLEASE.
Phew.


----------



## micramadam (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			ConfOrmation. But I agree with the sentiment 

Click to expand...

Good one guys. Holds her hands up in despair. Not like me to make a spelling mistake.


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

And have you brought or maybe bought your horse?


----------



## pintoarabian (4 November 2010)

No, my Arabs wont snap in two if anyone over 10 stones rides them. They were originally bred as warhorses FFS! 

They are NOT mad, they LIKE being jet-washed and they ARE more intelligent than many people I have had the misfortune of knowing. 

I dont give a damn whether people like them or not. I do and I DONT WANT TO SHARE!

Their legs are not spindly. Their density of bone is greater than any other breed and they have tendons of steel. They can cover the marathon distance in around an hour and a half and still stay sound. Why the friggin Hell do you think they have been used to improve almost ALL OTHER BREEDS? 

They only need ONE haynet at night. CLUEthey still usually have some left in it by morning!!!

No, I dont want to trade them in for a bigger horse. Why?  Because they can beat all the bigger horses hands down in a jump off, thats why!

I am not being cruel that my Welsh Sec A mares have NEVER seen a vet. They may be 30, 29 and 24 but they have NEVER NEEDED TO and I have had the older two since they were 2 and bred the third. Neither am I being cruel taking them off the grazing for a chunk of every day and giving them NOTHING to eat. They are still fatter than I would like them to be and they have NEVER had laminitis nor anything else, unlike your over-protected, over-fat, over-indulged, over-dressed, lazy good for nothing that only has to fart loudly and the vet is there, rubbing his hands and planning his next exotic holiday.

My stallions do not try to kill each other stabled together. They are able to touch and talk to each other because horses are HERD animals and NOT supposed to be kept in isolation. They are totally chilled out and do not give a flying ***** if they are turned out every day or not. I do not like getting wet and neither do they! As long as they have food, water and company, they are perfectly sane, contented and manageable. When they are out and they come to the gate, they are telling me that they want to come back in again.  

Yes, I do trim ALL of their feet and rasp their teeth myself. Its not rocket science. Even the VET commented on how well they looked and borrowed my dental gag, saying it was better than his! I didnt even bill him for it.

Your horse keeps putting its ears back when it sees you because it doesnt like you and it lifts its back leg when you go behind it because it want to kick the livin ***** out of you because you are a mean, arrogant, little know-it-all with only one viable brain cell.


Oooh, I feel better already.


----------



## Honey08 (4 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			This has been brewing:

It's MY pony - if I don't want it shod (and it has never been shod in it's life) then it won't be shod.

Yes of course you can trot it on the road - it's been a driving pony, it's feet aren't going to drop off now.

That's not a major wound, that's a piece of dried carrot.

Ok so you panicked over the dried carrot. When you noticed the egg-sized lump in her armpit why on earth didn't you ask BEFORE you took her out for two hours?

No I'm not clipping it for your convenience, ride it so as not to bring it back sweaty.

No I'm not rugging it for your convenience, it is a native, it has a thick fluffy coat.

No I'm not bringing it in for your convenience, it doesn't need it and as you pay me nothing towards it's keep why should I increase the cost of keeping it and the amount of work I have to do just because you think it would be nice. (Cost/work argument also holds for clipping, rugging and shoeing issues).

Your daughter cried when I had poo picked the school before she used it. Apparently she LOVES poo picking and wanted to do it. Why then have you failed to poo pick the school on any other occasions, including after the pony has pooed in it during a lesson, you happily park the pony in one of my stables and don't pick up the poo it's done in there and although she has her own little paddock you don't poo pick that either.

What business of yours is it what is in MY tack room? I have provided you with all you need, including a new fitted saddle, you wanted to keep it at home so you felt more like  you had your own pony so what the heck were you doing in MY tack room (and why was my brand new saddle upside down on the floor afterwards, scratched on the cantle).

£10 is not sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my 7.5 tonner, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Nor is £10 sufficient recompense for me loading the pony into my LandRover and trailer, driving for half an hour, waiting for two hours and then driving home again.

Yep, fine, ring me up and tell me that you aren't coming to ride because it's raining. You want to have this pony on loan and do DIY livery because it's cheaper - boy have you got a lot to learn! And how can DIY livery be cheaper - you pay me precisely NOTHING.

You bring your child to ride my pony, at my house. I can stomach that, I accept that both parents may wish to be present, possibly even older brother (although please keep him out of my stables, tack room, muck heap, lorry, tractor, cars etc) but why on earth do you expect me to welcome the child's aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents etc en masse? Especially when they wander round my place as though it's a petting zoo and block my driveway with their cars. 

Great, the pony won a rosette - no it wasn't your child being a brilliant rider, it was the prettiest mare and the pony didn't even NEED a rider. Oh and that second place your daughter brilliantly rode to? Hmm, Thelwell look-a-like and she was second out of two. I'm glad you enjoyed the day and the pony was good but purlease, Facebook updates on what a brilliant rider your child is, I nearly spat!

Titbits - no the pony is not naughty when it bites your child and I am not responsible. YOU are responsible. You have been asked time after time not to feed titbits as we've noticed her behaviour getting worse. You have gone your own sweet way and continued. The last time we fell out about this I told you that if it really made you feel good then put the titbit on the floor in front of the pony and teach her to wait and pick it up on command. But no, the pony knows that every time the child's hand is near it's mouth there is a titbit. Why are you surprised when she goes for a titbit that isn't there and gets your daughter's thumb. Actually what was your daughter doing waving her hands round near the pony's face anyway. Oh and tell the brat to stop crying. 

"Please don't feed any of the horses titbits" - well you don't feed Flynn anymore because he learnt very fast that you had treats and bit you. But you still feed the others and Flynn gets upset and that causes tension and fights. You tell me you don't feed titbits but my chestnut welsh perks up as soon as he sees your husband and lunges when he sees his hands go to his pocket. It's nice that your husband loves the Welshy but I've had asked, told, begged you not to feed him and you just can't seem to obey or understand.

If the child has been riding for 3 years and still can't manage to steer perhaps riding is not the sport for her.

If the child has been riding for years and still can't be arsed to carry her own lightweight saddle fifty yards perhaps she's a spoilt brat.

If the child has a paddy when asked to "trot a number 8" after she has been riding for three years she needs a good slap.

If the child is told to sit quietly and insists on kicking the pony with the leg the instructor can't see then she damned well should have been bucked off.

If I see your child abusing my pony through the bit again that will be it. Petulant little brat.

I do not expect to go catch the pony, clean it up, load it and drive it to pony club for your daughter. I do not expect you to do all the work either. Your daughter is supposed to want the pony, she could at least help you get it ready, if not do it herself. It makes me so cross when I see her watching you do the work - although not as cross as when you expected me to do it all!

What is so difficult to understand about "Do not tie the pony to the gate". I have explained about the risk to the pony, I have explained that it churns the gateway up. I'm not sure if I'm more annoyed that you ignore me or that you think I'm so stupid that I can't tell from the footprints and ring of white fluff that you have done it. You have never had to deal with the aftermath of a pony that has put it's foot through a metal gate and broken it's leg I have. I turned up on the scene just after my friend's pony had done it and found her and her son in hysterics, the pony was remarkably calm for a pony with only three feet but I'd really rather that didn't happen to my pony. I haven't gone into detail in front of your child about that one yet but since you made us lie to her about where the pigs had gone I think that maybe if you persist in putting the pony in danger it may have to be done.

Oh God - I could keep on and on like this. It doesn't seem to be helping much, it's actually winding me up more and more!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!  We once had someone like them loan our pony!  Can I be blunt....
Its not working out!  Get rid of them..xx


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			And have you brought or maybe bought your horse?
		
Click to expand...

Stop!! The English teacher in me is having a coronary. Hang on while I give her a large g&t.
Ok. All better now


----------



## spotty_pony (4 November 2010)

Yes I own two coloured cobs, no they are not gypsy ponies.

It's not just flashy Thoroughbreds and Warmbloods that can do Dressage and Jump - Cobs can do it too!

Does it really matter what colour horse you buy? It's just a colour. 

No he is not napping... he's just green and because all he has ever seen are carrot sticks and lunge lines what do you expect his reaction to be when you take him on a hack? He is probably just enjoying himself!


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

pintoarabian said:



			My stallions do not try to kill each other stabled together. They are able to touch and talk to each other because horses are HERD animals and NOT supposed to be kept in isolation. They are totally chilled out and do not give a flying ***** if they are turned out every day or not. I do not like getting wet and neither do they! As long as they have food, water and company, they are perfectly sane, contented and manageable. When they are out and they come to the gate, they are telling me that they want to come back in again.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why people don't understand this! H and S are stabled near each other, are turned out in adjacent paddocks, travel in the same horsebox, and school in the same arena. All without killing each other!
I mean, do they look like vicious man-eating stallions?!


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:



			I don't see why people don't understand this! H and S are stabled near each other, are turned out in adjacent paddocks, travel in the same horsebox, and school in the same arena. All without killing each other!
I mean, do they look like vicious man-eating stallions?!





Click to expand...

OMG!! 

nee-naw, nee-naw...call the Forum Police...

2 riders WITHOUT a hat.............


----------



## Munchkin (4 November 2010)

pintoarabian said:



			Your horse keeps putting its ears back when it sees you because it doesnt like you and it lifts its back leg when you go behind it because it want to kick the livin ***** out of you because you are a mean, arrogant, little know-it-all with only one viable brain cell.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I like you.


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			OMG!! 

nee-naw, nee-naw...call the Forum Police...

2 riders WITHOUT a hat.............
		
Click to expand...

Shall I go hang my head in shame?

To point out ; we both compete in toppers, and wear hats to jump, ride young horses and hack.

It may be viewed as stupid, but it'll be my medical bill and insurance that goes up


----------



## Saucisson (4 November 2010)

Oh yeah and........to all those who think that all nutjob/nasty animals can be rehabillitated:-  

I'll stick my cat in an envelope and send her over to you.  Rehabillitate that


----------



## nativetyponies (4 November 2010)

Saucisson said:



			Oh yeah and........to all those who think that all nutjob/nasty animals can be rehabillitated:-  

I'll stick my cat in an envelope and send her over to you.  Rehabillitate that 

Click to expand...

Put it on "Project Pussy's"


----------



## The_snoopster (4 November 2010)

And one more thing I should like to winge about-

I dont care if my spelling and puntuation suck, I write like this just to get on the picky peoples nerves OK.


----------



## Saucisson (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Put it on "Project Pussy's"


Click to expand...

Well she does like the occasional tickle


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2010)

Catnip sticks????


----------



## Achinghips (4 November 2010)

Yard owners: mend your bloody fences and try switching the electricity on once in a while!


----------



## WoopsiiD (4 November 2010)

As I have just seen an ad that has riled me...

DO NOT buy your daughter a pony just because she picked up a book in Tesco's with a pwitty horsey on the front.

This is not a sign that your child is set to become an Olympian (Tea Leaf maybe). When said child shows no interest in horse, don't just try and flog it on.

Why not get child a zhu zhu pet instead?


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			I write like this just to get on the picky peoples nerves OK.
		
Click to expand...

Is it even worth it?


----------



## Chico Mio (4 November 2010)

Saucisson said:



			Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

Can I eat it?  Can I sh*g it?  When's dinner?  Not you again?  I'm tired......

See, I'm a horse communicator! 

(apologies to all for my their/they're error - unforgiveable!)
		
Click to expand...

Also works for husbands/partners.....


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Put it on "Project Pussy's"


Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa! I wonder if that's an available .com domain....


----------



## FairyLights (4 November 2010)

oats = b*&&^y good feed for horses. I'm sick of the whining ninnies who are so scared of their horses that they feed them sod all, wonder why they wont put weight on but have decided that any starch/sugar is bad bad bad. they dont know what they are talking about. Most of these horses are underexercised and unfit. No, you cannot get a horse hunting fit riding 20 mins 3 times a week and only feeding it happy hoof in its bucket.
and another thing, people who think its wrong to call a horse "it". there was a long thread on another site  ( you know the one I mean) and people were getting really bothered that the horse was "it" and not "he " or "she". then again most of these people thought it wrong to use bits,shoes or geld the colts. unbelievable.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 November 2010)

Similar to disliking people who think it is wrong to call a horse "it"...

People who call themselves their horse's "mummy"  *vomits*  'cos that's just wrong.

Also, people who have warmbloods, but are too scared to ride them, yet think it's ok to mock me for riding ponies and cobs...  At least I ride mine :/  feel free to mock me if you BE your warmblood or whatever, you've earned the right!  But if your pony is a glorified pet, just shhhhhh...


----------



## howengold (4 November 2010)

My fecking SHETlAND don't need flipping rugging!!! Stop saying he does, have you not seen were he sodding comes from???????????

And just cos she is 37 doesn't mean I can't ride her or take her to play a t a show in the veteran class!  Just cos your horse is 20 and past it doesn't mean I am lying!!!!

*on a roll now lol*

And NO is the answer to your fecking phone call asking for me to leave my work, which is five miles by bike from your stables, to put your horse in the stable because it is raining...SHE WON'T MELT IN WATER YA KNOW!!!!!!! You wouldn't leave work for me would you???

The reason I won't talk to you anymore is because 
a) reaction to above phone call.  
b) telling people I was ignoring you when at the time I was waving and trying to talk to you when you would ignore me!!!! Yes I am now but that was after this lot:

you pushed my post and rail down exposing my veterans to the nails and barbed wire behind it which you incidently put up.

you bitched about me to my ex boss, who was a good friend and now thinks I am the problem.

You chose to corner my daughter in my tack room to have ago at her trying to put the fence back up because you said it was encroaching on your land....YOU BUILT IT!!!

You haven't the balls to phone me up and ask me about said fence, no, you pick on my kids and upset them even though you knew I was in and out of hospital all summer for an unknown reason.

No, you buying yourself another horse isn't the reason either....Although if you had asked if we had time to exercise it with you and help you muck out, look after it while you were on holiday, you would have been told that I have more than enough to do with my job, 4 kids and at the time 6 horses/ponies of our own.  And no I wasn't prepared to loan him when your other horse died and you moved to Spain.......You assumed everything would be alright with me and then was angry when I never had time and my daughter was doing her GCSE revision so she couldn't help either.......


ooooooo!!!!!  That feels so good!  oh yeah and if theres any gramma or spellin mistakes.....TOUGH TITTIES!!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (4 November 2010)

Why will you not be told that your mare is fat. Not pregnant. FAT!! Actually let me correct myself your mare is obese. Her crest is rock solid, she wobbles when she walks, has a gutter from tail to withers and a back like a table top so why the hell did you turn her out in a new field full of bloody grass???????? 





Yep I definitely feel better now


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2010)

horsesforever1 said:



			oats = b*&&^y good feed for horses.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!! I haven't fed PF anything else for 5 years and she's doing fantastically well on them.

Disclaimer; of course she has grass an alfalfa as well; I meant that's the only hard feed she has.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 November 2010)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			Why will you not be told that your mare is fat. Not pregnant. FAT!! Actually let me correct myself your mare is obese. Her crest is rock solid, she wobbles when she walks, has a gutter from tail to withers and a back like a table top so why the hell did you turn her out in a new field full of bloody grass???????? 





Yep I definitely feel better now 

Click to expand...

Why isn't it acceptable to scream at people that their horse is obese and they are too.  No you don't need a fat heavyweight cob to ride kid, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT.

This is fun


----------



## Crazydancer (4 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Stop!! The English teacher in me is having a coronary. Hang on while I give her a large g&t.
Ok. All better now 

Click to expand...

While we're on the subject.... its ASK, not AXE or however you may spell it....

You AXED her? No, she'd be dead... you ASKED her..... enough with the rapper chat! 
That one really bugs me....


----------



## howengold (4 November 2010)

Crazydancer said:



			While we're on the subject.... its ASK, not AXE or however you may spell it....

You AXED her? No, she'd be dead... you ASKED her..... enough with the rapper chat! 
That one really bugs me....
		
Click to expand...

nausing innit...grrrrrrr


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 November 2010)

I have more


Please stop telling porkies about your/your horse's abilities on the internet - we are not all as numpty as you are.

Also it is:

Bought NOT brought
Haylage NOT Hayledge
ConFORmation NOT confirmation


_wanders out mutteting_


----------



## YorksG (4 November 2010)

Can I join in please?

Stop declaring that anyone who values human lives above equine lives is a horse user/hater. Think about the number of useless, poorly put together animals that are bred from each year and how you, yes you, add to that number by buying the offspring of the sick, the lame and the halt, or the just bleddy dangerous.
 I thank you.


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (5 November 2010)

Right then My horse is not fat, just because your friend has hack rack thoroughbreds in the summer!!! Your horse does not have COPD, she is fat, fat, fat! Blasting around on her three days a week, does not make her fit, she struggles to breath, because she is fed twice a day, and you don't ride her, she is lame because you ride like a sack of spuds, your saddle rubs her back because of that too. She is not up to your weight! go on a diet, and worm counts are useful if all the horses are turned out individually, and pooh picking is done regularly!!


----------



## howengold (5 November 2010)

I am loving this now!!  Thanks.  It will get me through a long and stressful night hthinking of more!


----------



## howengold (5 November 2010)

ok, a none equine one.

Don't tell us how your three lads have been taken off you and we don't know what its like to be you!  Guess what my husband fought for his girls in court for nearly 6 years and we won because we gave them the most stable best life out of the two partys.  THEY wanted to be with us.  We didn't run away from our problems dragging our kids all over the place and not tell anyone what was going on. 

You never told us the whole story and we couldn't help you based on lies.

Now guess what?  My son is seriously ill and your daughter is telling me to get my husband to phone her, its urgent.....why are you as ill as my son?????


----------



## NumptyN (5 November 2010)

aaaaahhhh..
Why should I worry my little head about your horse if you aren't going to?

Why should I have gone to all that trouble... all that and more, much more, just to try to keep your horse safe, sound, amused, fit, a pleasure for others to handle and ride... if you can't be arzed to even pick out its feet once in a while. If I give you money because I want the horse to have its year-overdue dental check, I expect the money to be used for that. Do you even go and check they have 4 feet every day? I highly doubt it. Why get back into the habit, when other mugs will do it because they care about your horses. And If I say there is a problem how about actually listening to me or god forbid inspecting your horse to see, rather than grump some rubbish about what it must be and bog off not to be seen for the rest of the day just because youre having a bad hair day.

A professional is not a professional if he lames all of your horses in one fell swoop. He certainly does not deserve to have the idea even entertained for one iota of a second that you may call him up again to do the very same again. Your horses do not deserve that, and the unpaid person who spend blooming years conditioning that horse's feet to be pretty much self-sufficient does not deserve to have all of their hard work made a mockery of like that.

Very highly fertilized grass is not a great idea for equine grazing. Its even less of a good idea to feed it in unlimited quantities. Your pastures have NEVER had the chance to go bald, so dont give me that ridiculous excuse when I ask why these horses who are severely at risk of laminitis have been moved to another new field full of lush grazing.

Remember your principals about how horses should live? Why are they out of the window, not only temporarily, but for the last several years? Did boys come first? Why are you hanging on to some pipe dream, yet doing nothing to achieve it, while in the meantime your horses suffer, if not physically then mentally?

No Im not perfect. I make mistakes, occasionally  I lose my confidence and very occasionally I lose my temper. But I strive to learn and not make the same mistakes, strive to get my confidence up and strive to be patient, and Im not nasty and unpredictable about it when you get it wrong. Your horses have been the centre of my world for some time now, and it is hurtful when you make snide comments as to all the things Im not doing to manage them perfectly. How about taking up just a little of the responsibility for them yourself?

Like it or not, I may be a better rider than you. I may also be a better horse handler than you. I may know more about all sorts of things equine than you, I say may because I honestly don't think about it like that, but i feel assured that you do and have developed an inferiority complex. So dont try to rub my face in your ill informed bias. An EDT who uses power tools is not lazy. A barefoot trimmer has the potential to be well enough qualified to trim horses feet (better than the farrier who lamed them all ...) and all the exercise in the world wont make your horse trim if you feed him all the calories in the world along with it.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

yorksG said:



			Can I join in please?

Stop declaring that anyone who values human lives above equine lives is a horse user/hater. Think about the number of useless, poorly put together animals that are bred from each year and how you, yes you, add to that number by buying the offspring of the sick, the lame and the halt, or the just bleddy dangerous.
 I thank you. 

Click to expand...

What about the people who places a greater value on a horse's life than a human's life... although I suppose it depends on the human. And the horse


----------



## tallyho! (5 November 2010)

Blimey! Never knew there were this many old grumpy fart arses on HHO!!! 

The mind boggles. 

Anyway, here is mine:

Do your own ironing, cooking, cleaning. I can't be bothered myself as I have the horse to go and do.

There.

Better.


----------



## peanut (5 November 2010)

No, I'm not mean turning my horse out "naked" in one of the mildest Novembers on record (18 degrees yesterday).  She's wearing a b*****y fur coat, and a waterproof one at that!


----------



## FleabittenT (5 November 2010)

Horses do not 'get fat on fresh air'.

It is fat because you are allowing it to eat too much and you are not exercising it sufficiently.

This may require hard work to manage on your part. It is not bloody rocket science. 



And breathe...


----------



## rubysmum (5 November 2010)

can anybody do this .........
Right......
Yes I am po picking with a head torch - no i do not have OCD or actually enjoy trudging around a field in the dark after a 10 hr working day BUT as this field has to last all the horse who live out all winter until next March & as none of you will get off your bottoms to help - poo picking in the dark means that some of the 14 wheel barrows of poo that I [ not the poo fairy] remove each week dont have to be done - agiain by me on my own - on saturday

Yes - my horse does look very well for her age
this is because
a] I did not buy some random 600 quid horse from the market
b] she is ridden a lot & kept to a varied work programme - this does mean that I have to ride when I am tired/when there is agood thing on TV/when the weather is not perfect
c] she is wormed/teeth done/innoculated/vet checked on a regular programme
d] her tack/feed regime are fit for purpose & a evaluated regulalry for function

Yes - all of the above is expensive & time consuming

Oh & - if you have been doing prelim RC dressage since 1834 & get score in the high 70s on your super duper horse - its TIME TO MOVE UP A CLASS


its true - this is amazingly cathartic


----------



## D66 (5 November 2010)

a non horsey one:

if someone cuts you up whilst driving - take a deep breath, remember how upset it makes you feel to be put in danger, and resolve that you will be as kind and polite as possible to all other road users so that they don't feel frightened/disrespected.  People who drive badly are less evolved than those who drive well and do not benefit from being taught a lesson; frustrating them makes them more angry.

And most of all

Don't come on here and boast about how angry you were and how badly you behaved!


----------



## The_snoopster (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Is it even worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course its worth it, its the spelling police that write endless posts about bad spelling/puntuation getting on their nerves even having whole threads dedicated to it. Its their time they are wasting not mine, I,m out enjoying myself, not sitting looking for posts to shake their heads at.


----------



## D66 (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			Yes of course its worth it, its the spelling police that write endless posts about bad spelling/puntuation getting on their nerves even having whole threads dedicated to it. Its their time they are wasting not mine, I,m out enjoying myself, not sitting looking for posts to shake their heads at.

Click to expand...

Its not worth getting narked about.  If I can't make sense of a post it won't get a reply.


----------



## Flummoxed (5 November 2010)

When you take on a new livery, take the time to explain your rules or, even better, give out a printed list or have them clearly displayed in the tack room. Show them where the light switches are and explain that the last one on the yard must lock the gate. 

Don't be surprised if, not having gone to the trouble of doing any/all of the above, livery does not clear the manege of poo, doesn't sweep the yard or leaves lights on.

Should any of the above happen, why does it not occur to you that perhaps you have been remiss in your obligations as YO and that a quiet word with said livery would put the situation right? Don't cop out by putting messages on the board reminding "everyone" to lock up, turn off lights, pick up poos etc etc etc. I have been here for ages - I know! 

If it happens, it's your fault not mine!

Oh and why is that your family are allowed to leave the gate open when no-one is on the yard, but quite a different story if someone else does?

And why don't you check that your son has poo-picked the paddock properly before you ask me to move my horses into it?

And why don't you ever pick up the trodden hay in your paddock, but are quick to remind me that I should (even though I always do!)




This is SO cathartic!!


----------



## ThePony (5 November 2010)

gosh, I think I'm on the same yard as you!


----------



## katpierse (5 November 2010)

Feel like i want to rant.

Just because my pony is older.(26yrs) and is still ridden does not make me cruel. He does about 1 hour work a week, as he suffers from laminintis and a protein problem which means his muscles need to work to help him absore. Because of this he backend does look bad but if some one could please tell me how to overcome these problems. 


He eats Simple systems, haylage and sweet meadow hay, he is turned out with a rug, (has been since august), wears a rug at night and still weight gain is a slow and long lonely game. 

He bullies all the horses in the field and see the vet every 5  months but I still get people saying i am cruel. I spend roughly £200 a month on him feed shoes and other things.

What I'm I supposed to do? Have a happy healthy ( apart from the weight ) pony put to sleep?

If he does not work he is moody and evil to handled. He is so happy. 

He cant have weight gaining feeds because of the laminitis and protein problem. And he will not eat oilly feeds. 

I adore him. And if  he  was in pain or suffering i would do it myself.
If any one has any other ideas i am all ears.


----------



## lillith (5 November 2010)

Oooooo rant thread - may I?

Here goes...

- No it is really, REALLY not cute that your ikkle baby foalio nibbles you and pushes you around and kicks out when led in hand. If you reward it the little b*gger will still be doing it when he is a 16hh monster and it will be an absolute pig to train out.

- Repeated for emphasis as many before me have already ranted fat natives do NOT require rugging and competition mix especialy when they are not clipped and do one lesson a week.

- One good smack is not cruel if the horse needs to know not to do that, it is a safety measure, a lesson and effective. However an extended beating is never acceptable.

That'll do for now.

Those of you who game may get this reference (unashamadly plagiarised from the awesomest cartoon ever). If life was like an MMORPG then those people who stand next to the 'breathing trainer' while spamming the world chat channel with 'zomg dudes, like how do i breathe' '*$£%@ someone tell me how to breathe nooooobs' would never get past their first day and life might be a lot easier for everyone else.


----------



## Rosehip (5 November 2010)

I have some more Im afraid...

Your 14.2 weighs 580kg, that I have stripped 10kg off her is great, but DOESNT make her 'a nice weight' now...it makes her obese instead of massively obese.
No, just because she is a cob doesnt mean she is ment to be that big.
No, its not cuddly.
NO she doesnt need a heavier rug on at night.
NO, she wont get cold, you could clip her out and leave her naked and she STILL wouldnt be cold!!!

Yes, a full clip looks super on your gelding...the belly fat however doesnt.

Yes, his sheath does smell doesnt it - no ta, I dont fancy finding out why.

Yes, your mare bit me, so yes I thumped her. If she does it again. I'll thump her harder. 

No, I dont think he is the most wonderful thing in the world, he's a horse, he's ok.

No, they dont need a day net too...they ripple as it is.

No 'Darling' putting another rug on your painfully thin horse wont make his skin stop lifting, feeding him and letting the air get to him might help though. 

Yes, my ponies are hairy bears, they also have better manners and coats than your pampered spoilt warmbloods. 

Think Im done for now....but I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## D66 (5 November 2010)

lillith said:



			Those of you who game may get this reference (unashamadly plagiarised from the awesomest cartoon ever). If life was like an MMORPG then those people who stand next to the 'breathing trainer' while spamming the world chat channel with 'zomg dudes, like how do i breathe' '*$£%@ someone tell me how to breathe nooooobs' would never get past their first day and life might be a lot easier for everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Are you on the same stuff as Starzaan?


----------



## TinselRider (5 November 2010)

Oooooooooooooh I have more  

- Yes I am cringing because your 18st daughter is jumping her 16hh THIN TB, NO I'm not suprised it has started bucking

- Yes I do expect something from you for taking your horse to shows.... more horses = more fuel consumption

- No your horse does not look "cute" in its pink glittery snuggy jams, it looks utterly stupid

- Yes I do expect to be thanked for slowing down and passing you safely, not ignored whilst you frown at every living being you see!

- No my horses do not need mountains of feed as you THINK yours does! 

- Yes the field has mud in it  IT HAS HORSES IN IT WHAT DO YOU EXPECT

- When I am approaching a warm up fence at a show I would appreciate it if you didn't park your chavved up self behind the fence I am about to jump

-My horse has stringhalt not a monster with 3 extra heads, 16 legs doing the can can, he is MORE than capable of being ridden thank you very much

-NO dearest darling Sophia is not a future olympian, unfortunatley riding in draw reins, a gag, hammering the poor pony around does not qualify her for any olympic teams

-No I do not want to do parelli with my horse and if you wave that stick on my face one more time YOU will resemble a shish kebab.


----------



## lillith (5 November 2010)

Hehe shish-kebab...mental image is funny

I'm not sure digger66 - what is starzaan on?


----------



## Flummoxed (5 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			gosh, I think I'm on the same yard as you!
		
Click to expand...


It's always possible.....







You're not my YO, are you


----------



## ThePony (5 November 2010)

Flummoxed said:



			It's always possible.....







You're not my YO, are you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Noooo, because as well as being grumpy, I am also of course perfect!!


----------



## Flummoxed (5 November 2010)

glosgirl said:



			Noooo, because as well as being grumpy, I am also of course perfect!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not my YO then!!


Phew!  (Wipes brow)


----------



## PaddyMonty (5 November 2010)

I have just two rants today.

1) Why are all the good horses for share that require an experienced rider miles away from northampton.  I do not want to share a 15.1h cob.

2) If you have a horse that is normally calm and collected on the flat yet when turned in to a jump throws its head, locks on the bit and charges it DOES NOT mean s/he loves jumping.  Most often its running from fear/anxiety.
Stuffing a stronger bit in its mouth is not a good solution.


----------



## rubysmum (5 November 2010)

JunoXV said:



			I have just two rants today.

1) Why are all the good horses for share that require an experienced rider miles away from northampton.  I do not want to share a 15.1h cob.

2) If you have a horse that is normally calm and collected on the flat yet when turned in to a jump throws its head, locks on the bit and charges it DOES NOT mean s/he loves jumping.  Most often its running from fear/anxiety.
Stuffing a stronger bit in its mouth is not a good solution.
		
Click to expand...

the 2nd one is sooooo one of my pet hates - "your pony is not happy/excited/having fun - he/she just wants to get it over & done with"........


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

And more from me:

First text, along the lines of "X is so sad that she hasn't seen (little pony) for so long, can she ride today?" Well excuse me, it's not my fault that you and X decided that because it was raining you wouldn't ride on the days you'd booked to do so.

So I reply "Yes but its raining atm" and get the response "Oh well I don't think we'll bother then".

What do you think I do when it's raining, decide that actually I'm not going to do the horses / ponies? Perhaps you think they look after themselves in prolonged periods of damp. What the heck do you think happens on DIY livery? You certainly won't be getting my pony to take to DIY livery if you can't be arsed to even go and see the thing when it's raining.

No doubt I'll get a sad little message in the morning "Is (little pony) missing us?", I shall attempt not to answer with "How the heck do I know, it was raining so I didn't bother to go and see it?"


----------



## cobgirlie (5 November 2010)

May I join in?

No my cob is fine in his lightweight rug thanks. Yes I know he's clipped. He's also heavy weight, hairy where he's not clipped and perfectly happy.

No I am not cruel for not shoving him in a stable the moment the days grow a tad shorter, he is perfectly happy and capable of spending 23 hours of the day outside in a 5 acre field with companions. 

Yes when I booked the school at 5.30 it was because I wanted to use it at 5.30 not at 5.50 because you arrived late and your brat had a tantrum and didn't want to ride her pony.

Yes I did buy that hay for my horse, your horse can eat the haylage quiet safely but mine can't so please don't steal my hay because precious is getting abit silly on the haylage. IF you actually took precious out it's stable for 5 mins of the day for anything other than walking it around the indoor school for an hour it might actually not be so silly and might actually behave like a happy, contented horse for once. It's bog all to do with it's haylage and more to do with the fact it's bored, lonely and desperate for a life.


----------



## Natch (5 November 2010)

Dear Mr Ill Informed, 

Maybe that was the best known thing to feed horses 20 years ago. There has been a lot of research since then and current thinking is very different. Thats why when you ask I advise you differently to your old school instructor. Its not because I am faddy and don't have a clue what I'm talking about.

Dear Mr StuckInaRut,

Times have changed. More case studies and more research has come and gone since 20 years ago, and they are still coming. I do things the way that I believe is in the best interests of the horse following current thinking. I do my research well and am fully aware of the legal and scientific status. I can also make up my mind about things which aren't yet proven either way by science. This does not automatically qualifiy me as an airy fairy idiot who believes in the same rubbish as you think all stereotypical airy fairy idiots do. Please make the distinction.

Dear the business TakeAdvantage UK,

No I don't want to travel an hour round trip at late notice just to do 5 minutes of work and be out of pocket as a result. Nor do I want to do the gross, miscellaneous jobs which you are more than capable of doing but consider beneath you. No you won't remember the favours I did for you when I ask for a small favour. Yes I am fully aware that you count up all the favours you do for me and hold it against me. I know you won't forget the mistakes I've made half as easily as you forget all the things I have done that are over and above myjob role. This knowledge does not please me, neither does your attitude.,


----------



## Spudlet (5 November 2010)

Yes, my dog is a rescue. No, he is not dangerous. No, he does not have behavioural problems. No, he does not bite. Yes, he is trainable. No, he is not too old to learn. No, it was not his fault his useless former owners gave him up. No, he does not need to be kept on a lead at all times. No, you are not automatically taking on someone else's problems when you take a rescue.

EAT: No, you can't have him!


----------



## cobgirlie (5 November 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Yes, my dog is a rescue. No, he is not dangerous. No, he does not have behavioural problems. No, he does not bite. Yes, he is trainable. No, he is not too old to learn. No, it was not his fault his useless former owners gave him up. No, he does not need to be kept on a lead at all times. No, you are not automatically taking on someone else's problems when you take a rescue.

EAT: No, you can't have him! 

Click to expand...


 I get that with mine!! People's amazement that all 6 are rescues dogs and they all live together, they never fight, they don't eat children and they are perfectly safe off lead!!


----------



## NumptyN (5 November 2010)

To the potential loan horse owner who logged onto another forum to b1tch about me being a time waster:

No I did not travel miles in the pouring rain, groom and muck out your horse, traipse for miles through mud to catch and turn them out in order to have a 20 minute "joy ride." I don't count your horse having feet in such bad shape and them being so unfit that they fall over in the school while I'm on board very joyous, for one thing. I made myself late for a doctors appointment because I was polite enough to do everything for your horse and listen to your idiotic and ill-informed schpiel. No I don't want to share a horse who is crippled with arthritis, unfit and overweight, and has such bad conformation that she can't carry me. I am being honest when I tell you that all things considered I am too heavy for her to carry; and if you insist on disagreeing, I respectfully think I know more about a horse's ability to carry weight than you do. I also don't relish the thought of spending my winter buying lots of suppliments and spending hours and hours for weeks and months getting your horse sound, fit enough and correctly muscled enough for me to even think about getting on her back again. I was hardly a time waster when the horse wasn't as advertised: she is not sound and fit enough to get on and go. Yes the reason you are having so many "time wasters" IS because of you, not the horse. I had to lie as to the real reason I don't want to loan her because you wouldn't have accepted the truth. I wouldn't have gone off and b1tched on a forum but since you have, then had the thread locked before I could repy, I see no reason not to do so myself.


----------



## peanut (5 November 2010)

Who'd have thought this thread would have generated such a response 

An awful lot of people must be feeling heaps better for having got it off their chest


----------



## Rosehip (5 November 2010)

martha said:



			Who'd have thought this thread would have generated such a response 

An awful lot of people must be feeling heaps better for having got it off their chest 

Click to expand...

Oh god, its so cathartic though! 
All those feelings and thoughts bottled up, because if we actually said what we thought, half of us would be out of a job, and the other half sporting black eyes! 
Its great that we have a ranty thread, its just sad that we need one in the first place!


----------



## TinselRider (5 November 2010)

Rosehip said:



			Oh god, its so cathartic though! 
All those feelings and thoughts bottled up, because if we actually said what we thought, half of us would be out of a job, and the other half sporting black eyes! 
Its great that we have a ranty thread, its just sad that we need one in the first place! 

Click to expand...


Agreed! If I voiced all my rantings out loud I wouldn't be able to stay in the country


----------



## Rosehip (5 November 2010)

boogles said:



			Agreed! If I voiced all my rantings out loud I wouldn't be able to stay in the country 

Click to expand...

^^^^ Dito!! I'd lose my job and probably not get another in the area!
Im now imagining changing my name and having plastic surgery in order to get a new job!


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			Yes of course its worth it, its the spelling police that write endless posts about bad spelling/puntuation getting on their nerves even having whole threads dedicated to it. Its their time they are wasting not mine, I,m out enjoying myself, not sitting looking for posts to shake their heads at.

Click to expand...

But why is it worth it? You say in an earlier post that you deliberately make spelling and grammar mistakes because it annoys the spelling police. Are you getting back at them because the rants about poor spelling and grammar irritate you? I honestly am curious about people who do this. I don't understand the motivation; Do you enjoy winding people up?
I do, personally, like having a good rant about poor spelling and grammar. I seldom comment on individual posts with mistakes because most of the time I don't see it as my business, BUT careless spelling and grammar DO detract from the enjoyment I have of reading what people have to say. In the end it's not ME they're bothering because I tend to stop reading and don't reply to those posts.
At the end of the day, isn't a rant just a rant? Whether it's about spelling or grammar or your yard owner or some annoying people on your yard? What's the difference?


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			And more from me:

First text, along the lines of "X is so sad that she hasn't seen (little pony) for so long, can she ride today?" Well excuse me, it's not my fault that you and X decided that because it was raining you wouldn't ride on the days you'd booked to do so.

So I reply "Yes but its raining atm" and get the response "Oh well I don't think we'll bother then".

What do you think I do when it's raining, decide that actually I'm not going to do the horses / ponies? Perhaps you think they look after themselves in prolonged periods of damp. What the heck do you think happens on DIY livery? You certainly won't be getting my pony to take to DIY livery if you can't be arsed to even go and see the thing when it's raining.

No doubt I'll get a sad little message in the morning "Is (little pony) missing us?", I shall attempt not to answer with "How the heck do I know, it was raining so I didn't bother to go and see it?"
		
Click to expand...

What's in it for you? I mean... shouldn't you just get rid? I'll help shove 'em along


----------



## Echo Bravo (5 November 2010)

Dictation and spelling is taught in schools, so maybe the teachers aren't good enough or care enough. And I've enjoyed this post as so many people have spoken about what really gets them down. And many of us have given our honest opinions on posts gone bye and been torn strips off and called bullies.


----------



## Pedantic (5 November 2010)

I haven't read any of the posts, saw Grumpy Old fart in the title, am I mentioned anywhere else


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 November 2010)

Completely unrelated to my bad day at work:
1.  Wear your *****ing hi-viz all the time, not just at RC events - you don't mysteriously become easier to see when you are on your own.
2  For god's sake THANK tyhe drivers who slow down as they pass you, it might be ME that they pass next, after you've totally p*ssed them off, so I get the benefit of their raging temper.
3.  Think that possibly the reason your pony 'doesn't like' jumping is because he can't lift your great weight over the bl**dy jumps - shrieking as you approach the jump WON'T help.
4.  NO, the reason I give up my time to take entries at ALL the RC shows, is not because that is my favourite pastime and YES, it would be good if YOU could actually give up a few hours of your time, to do something similar and then, you never know, I might actually be able to either enter myself or watch my horse in the ring.
5.  No we are NOT lucky enough to own our own place, we work bl**dy hard in incredibly stressful jobs to pay the mortgage and then come home and work bl**dy hard to maintain the fences/walls/land and just occasionally manage to ride our horses.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 November 2010)

Completely unrelated to my bad day at work:
1.  Wear your *****ing hi-viz all the time, not just at RC events - you don't mysteriously become easier to see when you are on your own.
2  For god's sake THANK the drivers who slow down as they pass you, it might be ME that they pass next, after you've totally p*ssed them off, so I get the benefit of their raging temper.
3.  Think that possibly the reason your pony 'doesn't like' jumping is because he can't lift your great weight over the bl**dy jumps - shrieking as you approach the jump WON'T help.
4.  NO, the reason I give up my time to take entries at ALL the RC shows, is not because that is my favourite pastime and YES, it would be good if YOU could actually give up a few hours of your time, to do something similar and then, you never know, I might actually be able to either enter myself or watch my horse in the ring.
5.  No we are NOT 'lucky' enough to own our own place, we work bl**dy hard in incredibly stressful jobs to pay the mortgage and then come home and work bl**dy hard to maintain the fences/walls/land and just occasionally manage to ride our horses.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

Echo Bravo said:



			Dictation and spelling is taught in schools, so maybe the teachers aren't good enough or care enough. And I've enjoyed this post as so many people have spoken about what really gets them down. And many of us have given our honest opinions on posts gone bye and been torn strips off and called bullies.
		
Click to expand...

Is grammar taught in schools?  I didn't get grammar lessons at all. In fact, I had no idea what a noun, adjective, adverb, preposition, etc, etc was until I started teaching English to foreigners. In any case, that's not what I was asking. I was curious as to why a rant about grammar and spelling is different to any other rant and why people enjoy winding other people up... I wouldn't even go to the trouble.


----------



## tallyho! (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Is grammar taught in schools?  I didn't get grammar lessons at all. In fact, I had no idea what a noun, adjective, adverb, preposition, etc, etc was until I started teaching English to foreigners. In any case, that's not what I was asking. I was curious as to why a rant about grammar and spelling is different to any other rant and why people enjoy winding other people up... I wouldn't even go to the trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Eh??? Wot u tlkin abt? Grammah?


----------



## Echo Bravo (5 November 2010)

I wasn't having a rant about Grammer or spelling, just answered a question from a previous post.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

Echo Bravo said:



			I wasn't having a rant about Grammer or spelling, just answered a question from a previous post.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were answering my post which was about grammar and spelling rants and why people say they deliberately use poor grammar and spelling to wind people up.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

Pedantic said:



			I haven't read any of the posts, saw Grumpy Old fart in the title, am I mentioned anywhere else 

Click to expand...

Repeatedly


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Eh??? Wot u tlkin abt? Grammah?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, me no speako chav


----------



## Groom42 (5 November 2010)

Sorry, I thought better of it.

Not related to anything here so far.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Sorry, I thought better of it.

Not related to anything here so far.
		
Click to expand...

I caught it and totally understand where you're coming from.


----------



## TinselRider (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			I caught it and totally understand where you're coming from.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, unfortunatley it is quite a common problem


----------



## tallyho! (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Sorry, me no speako chav 

Click to expand...

dat woz polish.


----------



## prorider (5 November 2010)

I can't resist the lure of this one:

- We don't owe you anything just because you are family.  The reason we have money and you don't is because we both work damn hard for it and don't waste our money on smoking, drinking etc etc.  

- You recently borrowed some money as you were "flat broke" and needed to put petrol in the car, therefore why am I now seeing photos of you on FB on holiday having a "whale of a time".  How about getting a job, sticking with it and actually paying back some of the money you have already borrowed before asking for more.

- We worked out you were hinting to borrow more money and ignored it as we are sick of being treated as an ATM.  This does not mean you keep repeating the hint and that we will eventually "get it" and give you the money.

- I earn good bonuses at work because I am good at my job.  It is not down to luck or anything else and we do the same work so you can be equally "lucky" if you put your mind to it.

-  If you post on here asking for advice please listen to it rather than giving excuses why you should ignore it.  Especially when you start your post saying you are novice.  If you won't want to listen, don't ask.

-  My horse is not underweight just because I don't have to roll him to and from the field.  He is just about right.

-  Tesco, I ordered a face moisturiser.  As you don't have that particular branch in stock a suitable replacement when you deliver my shopping would be another brand of face cream.  So why on earth did you think eye cream would be the best replacement option.  And I ordered Gillette razor blades, so Wilkinson sword blades are not really likely to work out for me are they?

- Just because my horse drunk his entire water bucket overnight does not mean he is going to die of dehydration if I don't get him a bigger one.  The size he has is plenty big enough as shown by the amount of wees also found in said stable.  It is only 12hrs and then he can go in the field and drink more to his hearts content.  If I put 10 buckets in his stable and he drunk them all would you say I should put more?

- Why do you have 6 horses and not ride any of them?  It seems awfully unlucky that they all keep breaking at such early ages (ie before 10) or do you maybe think it might be something you are doing?

Anyway I'm sure I have loads more but I feel better already.  Must go and pour some wine now!


----------



## Groom42 (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			I caught it and totally understand where you're coming from.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Ladies.


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Is grammar taught in schools?  I didn't get grammar lessons at all. In fact, I had no idea what a noun, adjective, adverb, preposition, etc, etc was until I started teaching English to foreigners. In any case, that's not what I was asking. I was curious as to why a rant about grammar and spelling is different to any other rant and why people enjoy winding other people up... I wouldn't even go to the trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't taught grammar at school except when learning French and German. My school was one of the top 5 for O level results in the country and I remember the consternation when a maths teacher, shortly before our O levels, discovered that we didn't know our parts of speech. She was horrified and started trying to teach us. I remain uncertain of them (what's a preposition?) despite my A in English.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			I wasn't taught grammar at school except when learning French and German. My school was one of the top 5 for O level results in the country and I remember the consternation when a maths teacher, shortly before our O levels, discovered that we didn't know our parts of speech. She was horrified and started trying to teach us. I remain uncertain of them (what's a preposition?) despite my A in English.
		
Click to expand...

The few years I went to school in Argentina they did teach us all about how sentences are formed, the subject, object... *snooze* I STILL didn't know what the tenses were until I started teaching.
Prepositions are; in, on, at, between, under, etc...


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

prorider said:



			-  If you post on here asking for advice please listen to it rather than giving excuses why you should ignore it.  Especially when you start your post saying you are novice.  If you won't want to listen, don't ask.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this is my pet peeve! (along with must/should/would _of_)


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			What's in it for you? I mean... shouldn't you just get rid? I'll help shove 'em along 

Click to expand...

There's nothing in it for me other than the pony does so enjoy getting out and about and is wasted at home. She's a little star and deserves to be enjoyed and to enjoy herself. Showing is her favourite thing in the world - closely followed by gymkhana games. Actually food is her number one fave but she's not allowed much of that at all.

When my daughter outgrew her we were asked by her then owners to find another loan home. We'd got what sounded like a lovely home fixed up when we got a warning that the people involved had sold previous loan ponies. Her owners then offered her to us at a silly price to rid themselves of the responsibility.

We've driven her but time (and lack of co-driver) doesn't really allow for that although according to a well-known carriage driver who taught me (and her) she'd make a cracking little trials pony.

She's a very easy companion pony in the field or if you want a travelling companion and of course she lives on air and is unshod so cheap to keep. She loads herself on any trailer which has a ramp down - including flatbeds - and that's a real bonus if you've got a dodgy loader.

She's a superb leadrein pony on foot or mounted and has taken tiny children hunting. She is (or was till this child got her) a very nice first ridden and with a competent rider will produce a very smart dressage test and SJ and XC to 2'9". Her extended trot is to die for - and always surprises people. 

She's an absolute treasure and if I wasn't so soft I'd get rid of the rider and send her to my cousin who's children are the right size for her. I just can't face the tears and tantrums if I tell them "No more".


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

Oh what a shame, she sounds absolutely lovely. Shame she and you aren't appreciated!!


----------



## The_snoopster (5 November 2010)

At no point did I say I wrote with bad grammer on purpose, I think if you have a look at a lot of other posts most of what is said is tongue in cheek, I do believe I wrote "I write like this on purpose". I am sure I also put a  at the end, if its not there it should of been as I am sure I pressed the icon for it. 
However  I do write like this on purpose because this is the only way I know to write, and since I am not writing a letter for a job interview, I do not see the problem with accidental spelling mistakes or unlearnt grammer.
And considering the title of this thread its my right as a forum member to express my rants as any other member, no one as ever pulled me up on my grammer on this forum as it happens. But I have seen other posters torn apart for silly mistakes that I know I have made or could make, but if my spelling/puntuation or grammer in anyway offends you please feel free to just skim over my reply and go onto the next post.


----------



## LeneHorse (5 November 2010)

jodie3 said:



			No-one expects people who post on here to have a degree in english language but PLEASE, especially if you are writing a long, rambling post that involves multiple characters -

1) Read it through yourself before you hit the send button.  If it doesn't make sense to you and you know the story how are we expected to understand it?

2) Please use punctuation. Capital letters at the beginning of sentences also helps.

3) Please don't use text speak and abbreviations.

4) Spellcheckers are a great invention and most computers have them.

Wow, that does feel better!!
		
Click to expand...

......unless you're posting on the 'other' thread of course!


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2010)

I could rant for Britain, but I'll limit myself to one topic.
If you put a crap stallion on a crap mare, the chances of you breeding something even halfway decent are truly miniscule.
Unless your stallion is a truly exceptional specimen (in the eyes of true Experts, not your own rose-tinteds), do us all a favour and have it gelded.
If your mare is crippled and useless, has a crappy temperament and has never done anything remotely useful in her life, either keep her as a field ornament, or shoot her, she is not qualified to be a 'brood mare'. This is not a miraculous new job for a totally useless mare.
If you aren't breeding from a really good mare, by a really good stallion, please don't breed at all, there's enough crap out there already, far too cheap for its own good. If we had a slight shortage of horses, rather than thousands too many poor bloody worthless things, they'd all have a higher value and be treated better.
If this sounds like hypocrisy because I am breeding from a mare of my own, in my defence I am breeding for ME, not to sell. If my homebreds aren't up to a job, I have them shot, then I can sleep at night without worrying about where the hell they are and how much they might be suffering. Shame other people breed totally indiscriminately and don't seem to have any such qualms.
Here endeth the first rant.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			At no point did I say I wrote with bad grammer on purpose, I think if you have a look at a lot of other posts most of what is said is tongue in cheek, I do believe I wrote "I write like this on purpose". I am sure I also put a  at the end, if its not there it should of been as I am sure I preesed the icon for it. 
However  I do write like this on purpose because this is the only way I know to write, and since I am not writing a letter for a job interview, I do not see the problem with accidental spelling mistakes or unlearnt grammer.
And considering the title of this thread its my right as a forum member to express my rants as any other member, no one as ever pulled me up on my grammer on this forum as it happens. But I have seen other posters torn apart for silly mistakes that I know I have made or could make, but if my spelling/puntuation or grammer in anyway offends you please feel free to just skim over my reply and go onto the next post. 

Click to expand...

You're starting to sound defensive and hostile. Is that your intention or have I missed a  ? I've not been rude to you. I was just querying what you meant by 'on purpose' and whether it was your intention to wind people up. You led me to believe it was. Then I was curious as to why. If you can't help the way you write, then it's unintentional and not a wind up. Hence my confusion.
I think you'll find that people are 'torn apart' for their grammar and/or spelling only when it comes in combination with post content that is rude/insulting/offensive or idiotic beyond comprehension so the fact that no one has commented on your posts is a compliment to the content of your posts.
As I said; a rant about grammar is much like any other rant, and as you've said, we're each entitled to rant about what we like. I DO like to rant about these things to people who share the same conviction. Luckily you are under no obligation to read these rants.


----------



## The_snoopster (5 November 2010)

I was not defensive I was just having a rant, on the (grumpy old fart, tell it like it is thread). Where everyone one was having a grumble about what gets on their nerves, and this particular subject is mine.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			I was not defensive I was just having a rant, on the (grumpy old fart, tell it like it is thread). Where everyone one was having a grumble about what gets on their nerves, and this particular subject is mine.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, well then I have another question. Every year thousands of foreigners come to England to learn English. They pay a LOT of money to learn and they pay people like me to correct their grammar. I myself speak excellent, near native Spanish but I make the occasional mistake and I LOVE it when someone points it out because then I can get better and it is important for me to do things correctly. A lot of English people, on the other hand, not only don't think it important to learn another language, but they say they 'can't be bothered' to write (or speak sometimes) their own correctly. Why is this? Some people say they can write correctly if necessary. Why only then? When I ride, I try to ride correctly all the time, not just at a show. This way it comes more easily. Why do people take correction as a criticism or slight (Ok, on HHO it CAN be!) instead of the chance to improve themselves?


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

You are keen to "get it right" because it is a skill you are acquiring. Native speakers in most countries don't like to be pulled up on their grammar, pronunciation, use of colloquialisms because, after all, it's something they've been doing since they could talk and they consider themselves expert at it.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			You are keen to "get it right" because it is a skill you are acquiring. Native speakers in most countries don't like to be pulled up on their grammar, pronunciation, use of colloquialisms because, after all, it's something they've been doing since they could talk and they consider themselves expert at it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, makes sense. Thank you C. Beautiful grammar and spelling BTW


----------



## Serephin (5 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			She's an absolute treasure and if I wasn't so soft I'd get rid of the rider and send her to my cousin who's children are the right size for her. I just can't face the tears and tantrums if I tell them "No more".
		
Click to expand...

would you cousin's children look after her when it is raining?  From what you have said, I would send the pony to your cousin - the other people sound a bit like too much hard work.


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

jemima_too said:



			She's an absolute treasure and if I wasn't so soft I'd get rid of the rider and send her to my cousin who's children are the right size for her. I just can't face the tears and tantrums if I tell them "No more".
		
Click to expand...




Serephin said:



			would you cousin's children look after her when it is raining?  From what you have said, I would send the pony to your cousin - the other people sound a bit like too much hard work.
		
Click to expand...

OMG where did that ' in "who's" come from!!

Well my cousin's children are a little small to have sole control (a couple of months, nearly 3 and just gone 5) and they are several hundred miles away. Getting her down there wouldn't be a problem but I'd not really be able to keep an eye on her. Timing (as you can see from the age of the youngest) is not perfect either. However the other advantage they have is that they have recently moved to a new house backing onto a pasture field owned by my uncle so theoretically she could have a little fenced off patch right behind their house. She adores really small children and can be led round by two year olds.

It's difficult though, this family (especially mum) adore the pony, they're just not very practical


----------



## Fuzznugget (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			A lot of English people, on the other hand, not only don't think it important to learn another language, but they say they 'can't be bothered' to write (or speak sometimes) their own correctly.
		
Click to expand...

This is what irritates me oh so much! I was born in Hungary, moved to the US in 1989 (I was 9) and did not speak one word of English. Of course I had to learn, and going to school helped immensely in that, along with the ESL tutor that i had. HOWEVER....WHY is it that those who are born in an English speaking country can't be arsed to learn their own language, but expect - some demand! - that all foreigners learn it and speak it. To them I say - learn to speak it correctly first you bunch of f'ing hypocrites! 

Hmm...whaddaya know...I do feel slightly better now!


----------



## Groom42 (5 November 2010)

They'll soon get fed up with it, bearing in mind winter is upon us. Lots of rain, mud, and discomfort. By the time spring comes along they'll probably be relieved that your tiny relatives are so much bigger (  ) and ready for their first pony. 
Remember: T.I.L.I.I


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

orsolya80 said:



			This is what irritates me oh so much! I was born in Hungary, moved to the US in 1989 (I was 9) and did not speak one word of English. Of course I had to learn, and going to school helped immensely in that, along with the ESL tutor that i had. HOWEVER....WHY is it that those who are born in an English speaking country can't be arsed to learn their own language, but expect - some demand! - that all foreigners learn it and speak it. To them I say - learn to speak it correctly first you bunch of f'ing hypocrites! 

Hmm...whaddaya know...I do feel slightly better now! 

Click to expand...

I like you 
Ok, I have some more questions. Do you still practise your Hungarian? Are there many dialects in Hungary? Do you speak any other languages? What grammar base does Hungarian have? You know; latin etc, etc. Thankies. Never had a Hungarian student.


----------



## Groom42 (5 November 2010)

orsolya80 said:



			This is what irritates me oh so much! I was born in Hungary, moved to the US in 1989 (I was 9) and did not speak one word of English. Of course I had to learn, and going to school helped immensely in that, along with the ESL tutor that i had. HOWEVER....WHY is it that those who are born in an English speaking country can't be arsed to learn their own language, but expect - some demand! - that all foreigners learn it and speak it. To them I say - learn to speak it correctly first you bunch of f'ing hypocrites! 

Hmm...whaddaya know...I do feel slightly better now! 

Click to expand...

EFL speakers have a huge advantage, in the fact that they are actually taught the rules of grammar in their own language. Some of which, German for example, are quite rigid.  That is probably why so many English people struggle to learn foreign languages, as they don't understand the grammatical rules/terminology of their OWN flippin' language.  When trying to teach a foreign language to an English student, it is almost impossible as many of them don't even understand the Verb/Noun/Adjective, so how the hell can you explain Past Historic/Future Perfect/Conditional ?


----------



## The_snoopster (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Ok, well then I have another question. Every year thousands of foreigners come to England to learn English. They pay a LOT of money to learn and they pay people like me to correct their grammar. I myself speak excellent, near native Spanish but I make the occasional mistake and I LOVE it when someone points it out because then I can get better and it is important for me to do things correctly. A lot of English people, on the other hand, not only don't think it important to learn another language, but they say they 'can't be bothered' to write (or speak sometimes) their own correctly. Why is this? Some people say they can write correctly if necessary. Why only then? When I ride, I try to ride correctly all the time, not just at a show. This way it comes more easily. Why do people take correction as a criticism or slight (Ok, on HHO it CAN be!) instead of the chance to improve themselves?
		
Click to expand...

I say good luck to them, and no I do not speak another language because I do not plan to emigrate to a foreign country I happen to love england too much to leave it, why is it so important to learn another language if you never plan to to speak it.


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			I say good luck to them, and no I do not speak another language because I do not plan to emigrate to a foreign country I happen to love england too much to leave it, why is it so important to learn another language if you never plan to to speak it.
		
Click to expand...

Speechless. Actually,  no, not speechless. If you love England so much, why are you content NOT to perfect your English? Why is Ok to write Okish English?


----------



## Fuzznugget (5 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			I like you 
Ok, I have some more questions. Do you still practise your Hungarian? Are there many dialects in Hungary? Do you speak any other languages? What grammar base does Hungarian have? You know; latin etc, etc. Thankies. Never had a Hungarian student.
		
Click to expand...

I do still practice, as all family except my mother (who is still in CA) live there. We go visit about twice a year and talk on the phone quite a bit. Dialects? Yeah, there a few - generally the same as everywhere really, the dialects vary from region to region. Makes for some fun times trying to understand some of my grandpa's friends!  I also speak (but am well out of practice) German and a bit of Spanish. 



Groom42 said:



			EFL speakers have a huge advantage, in the fact that they are actually taught the rules of grammar in their own language. Some of which, German for example, are quite rigid.  That is probably why so many English people struggle to learn foreign languages, as they don't understand the grammatical rules/terminology of their OWN flippin' language.  When trying to teach a foreign language to an English student, it is almost impossible as many of them don't even understand the Verb/Noun/Adjective, so how the hell can you explain Past Historic/Future Perfect/Conditional ? 

Click to expand...

Completely agree with that!



PapaFrita said:



			Speechless.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, you're not the only one!


----------



## The_snoopster (5 November 2010)

Oh go and practise your english on someone who gives a ****. Adios Amigo


----------



## Groom42 (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			Oh go and practise your english on someone who gives a ****. Adios Amigo
		
Click to expand...

All in the spirit of the post............... T.I.L.I.I


----------



## PapaFrita (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			Oh go and practise your english on someone who gives a ****. Adios Amigo
		
Click to expand...

Crushing retort. That's shut me right up.


----------



## *hic* (5 November 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			Oh go and practise your english on someone who gives a ****. Adios Amigo
		
Click to expand...

What an idiot.


----------



## Tormenta (6 November 2010)

I mean, come on!!  I was really enjoying the grumpy old fart thread.  I did NOT wanted to be reminded of my English Teacher.

Another from me.

If I wanted to be stupid enough to wear my Joules, KP, whatever pinky, spotty, dubarry, Toggi suede, flouncy, stainable clothes through mud, shyte and hay and poo pick into the bargain then I would (If I had money to waste and a personality to go with it).

At best, I wear old jumpers, 3 year old paddock and long boots, joggers with holes, gilets with unremovable at 90c crap. 

And like my horses, I don't need to be perfectly groomed every day.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (6 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			I like you 
Ok, I have some more questions. Do you still practise your Hungarian? Are there many dialects in Hungary? Do you speak any other languages? What grammar base does Hungarian have? You know; latin etc, etc. Thankies. Never had a Hungarian student.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Hungarian lecturer and on a particularly long field trip we started discussing languages. Apparently Hungarian along with I believe Finish are the two strangest languages in the Europe. They have no traceable roots - they are not Latin, Germanic, Arabic, Scandinavian or even related to Hindu or other eastern languages which have some slight influence.

Where they originated, and how they have managed to resist all outside influence is a bit of a mystery.  The general theory runs along the lines of tight insular communities, so foreigners were never welcomed in which meant that habits and language weren't absorbed. A geographic location that means they somehow managed to avoid major invasions that would have forced a new language on them.
Unlike English which has so many different influences if you're interested look up Melvyn Bragg's 'The Adventure of English' fascinating read.

I love the English language and wish I had a better mastery of it, reading the work of people like Milton and Thomas de Quincy makes you realise how little of it we use today.

However as a semi-dyslexic daughter of an English teacher I sympathise with people who get fed up with being constantly picked up on their every spelling and grammar mistake!


----------



## Fuzznugget (6 November 2010)

Felicity_09 said:



			I had a Hungarian lecturer and on a particularly long field trip we started discussing languages. Apparently Hungarian along with I believe Finish are the two strangest languages in the Europe. They have no traceable roots - they are not Latin, Germanic, Arabic, Scandinavian or even related to Hindu or other eastern languages which have some slight influence.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, and I think it's the 2nd most difficult language to learn, I believe the first is Japanese.


Felicity_09 said:



			However as a semi-dyslexic daughter of an English teacher I sympathise with people who get fed up with being constantly picked up on their every spelling and grammar mistake!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an English teacher, but I have a feeling my kids are going to feel like this at some point.


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2010)

orsolya80 said:



			Yup, and I think it's the 2nd most difficult language to learn, I believe the first is Japanese.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's actually German. Japanese is, of course, very very difficult to write as they've got 3 alphabets.


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2010)

Tormenta said:



			I mean, come on!!  I was really enjoying the grumpy old fart thread.  I did NOT wanted to be reminded of my English Teacher.
		
Click to expand...

I was being grumpy, I was being an old fart and I was telling it like it is. I tolerate mediocre spelling, grammar and punctuation every day. It irritates the hell out of me because I love languages and think they're worth the trouble of learning and producing correctly. I hardly ever comment an individual's g/s/p on this forum because it's not my business and I'm NEVER mocking or cruel about it but I WILL rant about it on relevant threads with people who share the same views as me. I also tolerate other people's rants even if I don't see what they're getting all wound up about (I don't mean your rants in particular) and I would appreciate other people extending me the same courtesy.
Also (and again, I don't mean you in particular) If I ask a polite question, I would like to be answered in the same manner.


----------



## Fuzznugget (6 November 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			Also (and again, I don't mean you in particular) If I ask a polite question, I would like to be answered in the same manner.
		
Click to expand...

Oh there's a good subject for a rant: common courtesy, or the lack there of!


----------



## Rosehip (6 November 2010)

orsolya80 said:



			Oh there's a good subject for a rant: common courtesy, or the lack there of!
		
Click to expand...

Abso-blooming-lutely!!
I could go on for hours about that!! xx


----------



## eahotson (6 November 2010)

As a truly OLD person I was taught the rules of grammar and it is helpful.


----------



## Serephin (6 November 2010)

I was taught grammar at school, although I did go to private school for my formative years, so maybe that is why.


----------



## Fuzznugget (6 November 2010)

Serephin said:



			I was taught grammar at school, although I did go to private school for my formative years, so maybe that is why.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've stopped?  I went to a public school (in the US) and we were taught grammar, as well as spelling. 

Which leads me to my next mini rant: there is a difference between the meanings of 'aloud' and 'allowed'. 9 times out of 10 the word you are looking for is allowed.


----------



## Penny Less (6 November 2010)

Non horsey Grump
No I do not have kids, and No I did not want kids. I dont think Im selfish, what business is it of yours.  From what I see of a lot of kids these days Im glad I havenet got any. No there probably wont be anyone to look after me when Im old, but Retirement and Nursing homes are full of people whose kids dont bother to visit.

WHy have I got to have three wheelie bins in my front garden of a terraced house. There is barely room for me to get to my front door. No I cant put them in the back garden and wheel them through the house thanks !

and another thing, why do we have to have fireworks going off for weeks my dog is scared stiff and I am not prepared to sedate him for weeks either even if my vet would allow me the stuff

Ta muchly


----------



## Rosehip (6 November 2010)

alma said:



			Non horsey Grump
No I do not have kids, and No I did not want kids. I dont think Im selfish, what business is it of yours.  From what I see of a lot of kids these days Im glad I havenet got any. No there probably wont be anyone to look after me when Im old, but Retirement and Nursing homes are full of people whose kids dont bother to visit.
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear!!!!

Can I also add, my school taught me nothing other than the loo's at the front of the school were the best to hide in. 

And one more thing......

Have a freaking BATH for gods sake - you are NOT self clean!!


----------



## Penny Less (6 November 2010)

I was actually planning to have a bath when I finished in here, blimey can you smell me from there !


----------



## Rosehip (6 November 2010)

alma said:



			I was actually planning to have a bath when I finished in here, blimey can you smell me from there !
		
Click to expand...







  Hahaha! Sorry Alma, that wasnt ment for you...but now you mention it!


----------



## Fuzznugget (7 November 2010)

alma said:



			I was actually planning to have a bath when I finished in here, blimey can you smell me from there !
		
Click to expand...

OMG I'm so glad I wasn't drinking something when I read that!


----------



## Rosehip (7 November 2010)

Hahaha! This thread has that effect! xx


----------



## FairyLights (7 November 2010)

ANd another thing, why wont the planning people let me build a bungalow in my field so I can live next to my stables? Theres one 3 fields away but the people are farmers,and its for his daughter ,who isnt a farmer but works in an office. Unbelievable. I need to be nearer my horses and sheep ,rather than in the village, but they wont let me build a place :-(


----------

